# El País con el culo en llamas por Eurovisión: escocido y rabioso



## Trespiesalgatista (30 Ene 2022)

Copia de pantalla de la portada de hoy domingo 30/01/2022:





Primero: Estupor. El jurado lo ha hecho mal, el público se queja y arden las redes sociales.
Segundo. Facepalm. Era la oportunidad de llevar un tema giliprogre reivindicativo al festival.
Tercero. Altivez moral. España no está preparada, se equivoca en todo. ¿Por qué no llevan directamente a le candidate que decimos nosostres?
Cuarto. Festival del humor con una recopilación de tweets de, supongo, los Maestres, Rufianes, Espinares y demás faros morales de la izquierdilla charil.

Este periódico jamás se ha preocupado por este festival. Al contrario, le tachaban de casposo y reaccionario. Ahora, viendo la oportunidad perdida de meter ideología en un evento que ven millones de personas, se rasgan las vestiduras. Y no me extraña, dado la megacampaña protetil y probrujil que se estaban marcando estas semanas. Es mucho dinero invertido tirado a la basura, puesto que no han conseguido su objetivo.

Go Woke, Go Broke, amigues de El País. De la que se ha librado Eurovisión. En cuanto sale un progre actuando reivindicando apaga la tele el 75% de los espectadores... y es que, aunque les salgan almorranas a los mugrosos, el pueblo quiere ver diversión y a gente guapa.

Hilo patrocinado por Ladrillos Caravista.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Ene 2022)

adios teta jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo

a MAMA-RLA


----------



## OldTownBoy (30 Ene 2022)

Ha ganao la tía vuena, pero la bandini era más mejor


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Ene 2022)

Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Ene 2022)

Vaya, hombre.

Al final no veremos llorar a las hembristas por quedar las últimas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Ene 2022)

La canción es una mierda, pero me la fo a la chanel


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

Ganase quien ganase la "hajenda 2030" ya había ganado..

A mí me gustaba más la de la teta porque sabía que a las femimierdas les jodía que saliera una madre hablando de las madres y tocándose las tetas. Pensaba que iban a ganar las aldeana-meiras con su lororororoi lororororoi eyyy eyyy..

Al final ha ganado una inmi sugar daddy.

Soros lo disfruta.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



tds pts grds.


----------



## Baconfino (30 Ene 2022)

Precisamente por mostrar su apoyo: La menestra de igual da, la alguacililla de Barcelona, las chumineras de telahinco y mucha más mugre sabotearon la candidatura de las tetas. La timocracia del jurado jurado bastó para hundir a las meigas.


----------



## crash2012 (30 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> adios teta jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo
> 
> a MAMA-RLA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925035





YO IBA CON LA TETA HASTA QUE EMPEZO A APOYARLA LOS GUARROS Y PERROFLAUTAS.



IDEM ME PASA CON LAS GALLEGAS...



VIENDO QUIEN SE HAB CABREADO,LO DOY POR BUENO


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2022)

No hay año que no salgan con alguna cosa de estas.

Unos que si insultan a su pais
Otro año que si cogiendo lenguas minoritarias
Otros que si cantan en ingles


QUE SE VAYAN A TOMAR POR CULO LO HACEN A POSTA


----------



## belenus (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## jotace (30 Ene 2022)

Básicamente como cuando llevaron a aquel "surfista" de pega y secano que no afinaba ni con autotune y que, por supuesto, quedó de los últimos.

De todas formas para hacer eso se podrían ahorrar el ridículo de hacer que parezca "democrático" y "popular".

Se ve claramente que nuestros políticos y los directivos de TVE están cortados por el mismo patrón.

Demócratas en público, dictadorzuelos en privado.
Y ya ni lo primero, ya les da igual visto lo borrega que es la gente, ni necesitan disimular.


----------



## Minoría selecta (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que si tengo claro, que los que perdemos somos los españoles.
Esto al igual que la sanidad, no es gratis y se paga con el sudor laboral de nuestra frente
Por mí no tendríamos que ir a Eurovisión por cutre y caro


----------



## kabeljau (30 Ene 2022)

En casa ni nos hemos enterado, se pone el televisor para ver el CSI-Mayami y el Canal Cocina. No vemos periodistas-cabestros, ni cantantes. Ya explicaréis si ha ganado un maricón, un travelo, o una con burka.


----------



## kettlebell (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?



Rigotetas Tontini y las Cosmopaleteiras


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2022)

Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?


----------



## Karlb (30 Ene 2022)

Nutriente noticia.


----------



## Feynman (30 Ene 2022)

Ni puta idea de que va esta mierda, pero si lo país rabia, seguro que es bueno para España.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

Como en todo lo importante, el pueblo no decide.

Esto es una decisión empresarial, igual que el puesto de presidente del gobierno, A ver si se va dando cuenta la gente.


----------



## bebe (30 Ene 2022)

O sea, que al final va la choni regetonera, que después de comer rabo para ganar con su "mierder spanglish song" va a Eurovisión a comerse una mierda.
Parece una porno de las de antes.
¿Es que nunca van a enviar algo de calidad?
Lo demás era regulero, pero es que a esta solo le falta que le pongan en el escenario un coche tuneao hortera para que pueda sacarle brillo al capó con el chumino.
Otro año haciendo el ridículo en Euromojón.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Ene 2022)

Lo más Eurovisivo era la canción disco esa de los que iban de rosa o algo así
La que ganó es como llevar uno de los vídeos basura de Mtv
A mi me la pela, siempre solemos dar asco pena


----------



## McMurphy (30 Ene 2022)

Vi el Benidorm fest totalmente virgen porque en mi casa como gallegos iban con todo con las pandereteiras. Así que me dispuse a verlo. Y objetivamente mi opinión es que la mejor canción era la de la teta, luego las tanxiugueiras y después el del bigote.

La que ganó es una especie de Jennifer López de Hacendado. No creo que quede ni entre las 15 primeras porque la canción es malísima y el muslamen sólo no basta.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Ene 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Vi el Benidorm fest totalmente virgen porque en mi casa como gallegos iban con todo con las pandereteiras. Así que me dispuse a verlo. Y objetivamente mi opinión es que la mejor canción era la de la teta, luego las tanxiugueiras y después el del bigote.
> 
> La que ganó es una especie de Jennifer López de Hacendado. No creo que quede ni entre las 15 primeras porque la canción es malísima y el muslamen sólo no basta.



progre detected


----------



## cebollo (30 Ene 2022)

Me hace gracia que a obedecer bovinamente las consignas progresistas lo llaman "estar preparado".

Si eres libre, desobediente, con criterio personal...todo eso es "no estar preparado".


----------



## randomizer (30 Ene 2022)

VOTAS MAL, CANTAS MAL, TODO MAL


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Ene 2022)

Que hayan convertido Eurovisión en una guerra política demuestra el grado de democracia que tenemos, no nos van a dejar ni elegir una canción.


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Llevamos esto a Eurovisión.si es un pm.
Si canta fatal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Como no podía ser de otra manera, el feminazismo más rancio retrógrado violento y radical llegó a Eurovisión...


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ganase quien ganase la "hajenda 2030" ya había ganado..
> 
> A mí me gustaba más la de la teta porque sabía que a las femimierdas les jodía que saliera una madre hablando de las madres y tocándose las tetas. Pensaba que iban a ganar las aldeana-meiras con su lororororoi lororororoi eyyy eyyy..
> 
> ...



Estas muy equivocado


----------



## Lemavos (30 Ene 2022)

Otra vez una catalana representando a España 

España sin Cataluña se muere

Qué barbaridad


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

_*A llorar a la calle de la llorería*_, puto Lo País...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (30 Ene 2022)

Eurovisión es para maricones, mandar un travelo puede ser una buena idea.
La canción es lo de menos. Como la ballena esa israelí que cacareaba.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra vez una catalana representando a España
> 
> España sin Cataluña se muere
> 
> Qué barbaridad



Claro.. claro... porque sólo hay que ver su barretina bien calada, su letra en catalán cerril artificialmente forzado para parecer más distinto al español, su lazito amarillo y su reivindicación lazindepe...

... ah, no... que no veo ninguna de estas cosas...


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?



Supongo que alguna gorda transbollera vegana con pelo en los sobacos que cantaba loas a Soros con una coreografía de menas bailando una danza tribal africana. Algo bien representativo de España.
En fin, a lo mejor este año evitamos el ridículo de años anteriores.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ene 2022)

A ver, seguramente la rigoberta esa iba de dignita y empoderada. La tal chanel ha chupado todo lo que tenia que chupar y ha ganado. Sororidad ante todo. Le pasó lo mismo a la Carolina Bescansa en Podemos.


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Las 3 canciones... La gallega la de la teta y la medioreggetonera son todas canciones de m....da

. Las gallegas cutres y daban grima que parece que chillan

La de la teta... El primer minuto de canción horrible y soporífero, luego mejora pero su actuación tocando teta plan reivindicación es cutre

La medioreggetonera solo muestra carne sensualidad y poco más 

Las 3 todas s9n carne de últimos puestos, y ahí es donde digo yo .. hay que dejar de gastar dinero PÚBLICO PARA IR A EUROVISIÓN


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2022)

Pues la canción de la Rigoberta no está mal, aunque hay que darle un vuelta a lo del mamamamamama... Eso sí, el mensaje es infantil y si me apuras antiguo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lonchafina (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La canción es una mierda, pero me la fo a la chanel



Menudo cagarro. Y a quien han seleccionado?


----------



## Can Cervecero (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>


----------



## f700b (30 Ene 2022)

Por donde tirases ganaba una canción izquiersosa y feminista.
Hay que joderse, que nos represente una charo cubana


----------



## makoka (30 Ene 2022)

La acabo de escuchar 20 segundos y debo reconocer que no me ha decepcionado. Es justamente la mierda que me esperaba.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Supongo que alguna gorda transbollera vegano con pelo en los sobacos que cantaba loas a Soros con una coreografía de menas bailando una danza tribal africana. Algo bien representativo de España.
> En fin, a lo mejor este año evitamos el ridículo de años anteriores.



Sí, pero es que todos los demás están a la misma altura.

Eurovisión se convirtió hace tiempo en un carnaval grotesco NWO.


----------



## randomizer (30 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver las canciones. De la que nos hemos librao...


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, pero es que todos los demás están a la misma altura.
> 
> Eurovisión se convirtió hace tiempo en un carnaval grotesco NWO.



Por eso deberíamos dejar de gastar dinero en esa mierda. Creo que Italia lo abandonó durante un tiempo.


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Ene 2022)

bebe dijo:


> O sea, que al final va la choni regetonera, que después de comer rabo para ganar con su "mierder spanglish song" va a Eurovisión a comerse una mierda.
> Parece una porno de las de antes.
> ¿Es que nunca van a enviar algo de calidad?
> Lo demás era regulero, pero es que a esta solo le falta que le pongan en el escenario un coche tuneao hortera para que pueda sacarle brillo al capó con el chumino.
> Otro año haciendo el ridículo en Euromojón.




Las gallegas eran un puto akelarre de brujas feministas pidiendo la invasión de moronegros con el no hay fronteras y maricones bailando en faldas.

Las de las tetas unas feministas berreando, y la Panchita solo mueve el culo como un mandril.

Habría llevado está canción, canta en español, es pegadiza, tiene ritmo y es blanco heterosexual


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Nunca he visto Eurovisión pero me alegro.


----------



## sinfonier (30 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



Catalana. Paula Ribó. Lo de Rigoberta es un alias. Su "pareja" (compositor y miembro del grupo) es uno de los vengamonjas... Lo tenían todo para que la progretada perdiera el culo con ella. Pero les comió la tostada la pseudo-panchi sugardaddy, por eso rabian.

El mejor resumen de la ganadora lo hizo Garzari, que se luce en estos pacoeventos


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Catalana. Paula Ribó. Lo de Rigoberta es un alias. Su "pareja" (compositor y miembro del grupo) es uno de los vengamonjas... Lo tenían todo para que la progretada perdiera el culo con ella. Pero les comió la tostada la pseudo-panchi sugardaddy, por eso rabian.
> 
> El mejor resumen de la ganadora lo hizo Garzari, que se luce en estos pacoeventos



Ese tuit es denunciable


----------



## ENRABATOR (30 Ene 2022)

Eurovision es para publico gay y para algun anciano despistado segun parece. Pero como en España todo es politica, incluso esa basura de festival se convierte en cuestion de estado gracias a los rojos. La rojez no acepta ni un mm sin control, asi son y por eso siempre montan dictaduras en cuanto se les deja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ene 2022)

nutritivo

rojo que veo, rojo que pateo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Ene 2022)

cuando las mujeres eran mujeres

ahora solo putas y algún maricon. Lo tenéis merecido remeros! Os dan por culo en el trabajo mientras os cuernean en casa y os insultan constantemente en los medios


----------



## sinfonier (30 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Ese tuit es denunciable



Pues si echas un vistazo al historial de tweets de Garzari...


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



Rigoberta Bandini, la ‘niña bien’ a la que le cuesta “sentirse española” y quiere ganar Eurovisión


----------



## luron (30 Ene 2022)

Con el revuelo montado he echado en vistazo en internet y la canción de Rigoberta ha causado furor entre los "eurofans". Ha gustado mucho el ritmillo ese de mamamamama y también el tema de la maternidad y el pecho.

Dejando a un lado si la canción es buena o mala, esa canción tenía papeletas de obtener una buena puntuación en el festival.
El nombre del grupo (Rigoberta Mancini) era un guiño a los italianos (creo que ese nombre se lo pusieron porque ella participó siendo niña en un festival de música en Italia) y el festival se celebra en Turín.
Además los integrantes del grupo son familiares entre sí. 

Estratégicamente era la mejor opción.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Perreo cubano para representar a un pais de ignorantes, canis y paletos. Creo que los españoles os veis muy representados en esta mierda. Yo lo veo adecuado. No hay que engañar a Europa: España es un pais de chonis, canis y obreros de derechas.




> _Let’s go! Llegó la mami_





> _La reina, la dura, una Bugatti_





> _El mundo está loco con este party_





> _Si tengo un problema, no es monetary_





> _Yo vuelvo loquito’ a todos los daddies_





> _Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary_





> _Apenas hago doom, doom_





> _Con mi boom, boom_





> _Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom_





> _Por Miami_


----------



## elCañonero (30 Ene 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> En casa ni nos hemos enterado, se pone el televisor para ver el CSI-Mayami y el Canal Cocina. No vemos periodistas-cabestros, ni cantantes. Ya explicaréis si ha ganado un maricón, un travelo, o una con burka.



Viendo csi Miami en 2022 ? Lol Buenas pajas cayeron con la rubia tetuda en su día


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Yo por mi, por manifiesta incompetencia debían dejar de hacer EUROVISIÓN con dinero público 

Desde 2003 España nunca ha bajado del puesto 10 y ha cosechado en 12 ocasiones estar el 20 o peor.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Las tanxus eran la candidata de la yoli y el bng
Rigoberta era la candidata de colau y el ala feminazi de up
Chanel era la candidata de nacho cano y ayuso


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## f700b (30 Ene 2022)

Vergüenza ajena .
Nada mas que viendo los presentadores ya sobra


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Perreo cubano para representar a un pais de ignorantes, canis y paletos. Creo que los españoles os veis muy representados en esta mierda. Yo lo veo adecuado. No hay que engañar a Europa: España es un pais de chonis, canis y obreros de derechas.



*ES QUE ESPAÑA ES ESTO:*






Joder, que yo estuve hace nada POR EL CENTRO DE LA CAPITAL DE ESPAÑA Y JURO QUE NO VI NI A UNO NORMAL. Todos latinos/caribeños, putas a doquier, maricones a doquier, y algún repugnante remero.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Perreo cubano para representar a un pais de ignorantes, canis y paletos. Creo que los españoles os veis muy representados en esta mierda. Yo lo veo adecuado. No hay que engañar a Europa: España es un pais de chonis, canis y obreros de derechas.



Si Chanel sale viva de eurovisión el año que viene mandamos a la zowi y para 2024 a bad gyal perreando en catalán


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *ES QUE ESPAÑA ES ESTO:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso. Es mejor ir de cara y presentar un remake copiado de Jennifer Lopez, Zowi o Beyoncé para que canis y chonis acerquen el culo al suelo. España es exactamente eso.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si Chanel sale viva de eurovisión el año que viene mandamos a la zowi y para 2024 a bad gyal perreando en catalán



O a Bertin Osborne para que no sea NWO. 
Bertin Osborne es el faro de libertad que necesitan los pobres, desfavoridos y desclasados, como Rocío Monasterio.


----------



## Pepeprisas (30 Ene 2022)

Pero ha sido Eurovisión ya?


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

luron dijo:


> Con el revuelo montado he echado en vistazo en internet y la canción de Rigoberta ha causado furor entre los "eurofans". Ha gustado mucho el ritmillo ese de mamamamama y también el tema de la maternidad y el pecho.
> 
> Dejando a un lado si la canción es buena o mala, esa canción tenía papeletas de obtener una buena puntuación en el festival.
> El nombre del grupo (Rigoberta Mancini) era un guiño a los italianos (creo que ese nombre se lo pusieron porque ella participó siendo niña en un festival de música en Italia) y el festival se celebra en Turín.
> ...



Una mierda de canción seudo reivindicativa que hubiera hecho aguas.

El primer minuto de la canción es un rollo y luego trata de remontar en plan festivalera y encima se pone a tocarse las tetas y hacer guaranás la coreografía.

Todo ridículo en serio.

La poligonera choni al menos muestra cacho y sensualidad y se mueve bien, osea que de actuación fue bien, pero la canción es... Para quedar igual de mal que las otras


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Pero ha sido Eurovisión ya?











España en el Festival de la Canción de Eurovisión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





No pero las 6 últimas ediciones España ha quedado siempre del puesto 20 a las últimas y oiga el dinero nunca falta para seguir así año tras año


----------



## lagintoinc (30 Ene 2022)

Al margen de que ese concurso es una pantomima absurda,Chanel,su puesta en escena y su canción es de lo más festivalera.Desde luego yo no he entendido nada de la letra salpicada de anglicismos to ready,pero nada,es un detalle sin importancia.La chica es guapa y punto.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Ene 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Menudo cagarro. Y a quien han seleccionado?



A la Chanel tía buena, no tiene talento pero mueve el culo que no veas, que es lo me más cuenta en el mundo actual por lo visto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> O a Bertin Osborne para que no sea NWO.
> Bertin Osborne es el faro de libertad que necesitan los pobres, desfavoridos y desclasados, como Rocío Monasterio.



Bertín es un tronco. Ya no se mueve en el escenario 

Para su público vaginesil no importa, para eurovisión o te comes el escenario o da igual que y como lo cantes


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (30 Ene 2022)

Que asco de festival, ha llegado a un nivel de degradación que ofende a la dignidad humana. Y esto lo organizan las TVs públicas de Europa... No me extraña viendo la gentuza que nos gobierna.


----------



## Morgan el gato (30 Ene 2022)

Tu mami tiene mas rabo que el demoño.




_Suso_ dijo:


> A la Chanel tía buena, no tiene talento pero mueve el culo que no veas, que es lo me más cuenta en el mundo actual por lo visto.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A la Chanel tía buena, no tiene talento pero mueve el culo que no veas, que es lo me más cuenta en el mundo actual por lo visto.



Para los "expertos" del jurado de RTVE sí, desde luego. Para mí ha sido todo un tema político. Ya sabes, todo para el pueblo pero sin el pueblo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Ene 2022)

Si les jode a los progres del país, doy por buena la canción..


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A la Chanel tía buena, no tiene talento pero mueve el culo que no veas, que es lo me más cuenta en el mundo actual por lo visto.



Pues tenías para elegir...

Buen culo moviéndose
Tía tocándose las tetas
Gallegas gritonas feas gritando

Elige


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Pues tenías para elegir...
> 
> Buen culo moviéndose
> Tía tocándose las tetas
> ...



Me quedo con el culo de calle, aunque preferiría como opción cuarta alguien que sepa cantar


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Ene 2022)

Los progres siempre llorando y tocando los cojones. Igual que niños mimados, solo son ellos y su universo particular.


----------



## Nua (30 Ene 2022)

Di mas bien que la oportunidad la pierde Cataluña con una pija progre de caviar que tira balas con pólvora del rey .Me alegro de que no haya ganado porque siempre que va un catalán es para ridiculizar a España


----------



## zirick (30 Ene 2022)

El talento y la belleza siempre chocan de frente con el progresismo. O son de su cuerda o no valen.
Progresismo = enfermedad mental


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¿Esa zarabanda de zorras y macarrillas morunos es nuestra representación?...en fin, si al menos canta algo un poco menos nwo que otras opciones, algo avanzamos.
No pienso seguir esta mierda de teatro amañado del globalismo de todas formas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Jurado facha, franco, pantano.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me quedo con el culo de calle, aunque preferiría como opción cuarta alguien que sepa cantar



Como he dicho antes... Desde 2003 España no ha bajado del puesto 10.

En 12 ocasiones del 20 al último hemos quedado y todo con tus impuestos of course


----------



## Don Pimpón (30 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra vez una catalana representando a España
> 
> España sin Cataluña se muere
> 
> Qué barbaridad



una gran paradoja. España sin Cataluña se muere… y Cataluña sin los emigrantes se muere (una cubana esta vez, en el pasado charnegos…)
al menos las gallegas modernizaron su baile. No veo yo una tecnosardana en un horizonte cercano


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los progres siempre llorando y tocando los cojones. Igual que niños mimados, solo son ellos y su universo particular.



Ajenoa lo que has dicho... Todase las canciones candidatas eran carne de cañón de quedar en el farolillo rojo de Eurovisión 

Elige... 20 22 24... Con mucha suerte máximo un 17 puesto


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Hasta ahora solo había visto de lo de Benidorm la actuación de Tanxugueiras (un buen tema, pero lo veo demasiado folclórico, en el buen sentido, para Eurovisión). Veo ahora el de Chanel, y desde luego a esa chica se le nota la sangre cubana en las venas, no sé muy bien en qué idioma está cantado el tema, pero aparte de eso (es broma), la presentación es un espectáculo, sin duda, el tema, siendo simplón, es pegadizo, tampoco se trata de llevar a Mozart a Eurovisión. Veo también por primera vez el cacareado por activa y por pasiva "Ay mamá" de la Bandini, y qué queréis que os diga, me parece una ñoñez, especialmente cuando se compara con la Chanel, pero vamos, ni eso. En cuanto a la puesta en escena, véase esta "danza" a partir del minuto 0:57 (da vergüenza ajena):



Que no me extraña que haya sido cacareado porque se trasluce a la legua que ha sido compuesto con ese fin, el ser cacareado, no el hacer algo artísticamente digno. No sé a qué crítica de arte le oí hace tiempo que una obra de arte, a medida que aumenta su contenido político e ideológico, disminuye su calidad artística, un trade-off o compromiso entre carga de propaganda y carga artística que en casos extremos acaba por quedar en lo primero de forma pura. Este caso está cerca de eso, la verdad. Lo del ma-ma-ma-ma ese repetitivo del estribillo no puede ser más ridículo, sinceramente. Y lo del "miedo a las tetas" final, con esa pretensión "apoteósica" que se percibe tan falsa a la legua..., en fin, para qué opinar.


----------



## porfin (30 Ene 2022)

Y digo yo....¿ que hacemos participando en este engendro todos los PUTOS años desde 1961? es que da igual. Miki, Massiel, la de la barca, chikilicuatre, Julito etc...etc....en la mayoría de los casos haciendo el ridículo y poniendo dinero publico de radio televisión ESPANTOSA a escote para que al final ganen unos mamarrachos que:

1. Son gais
2. No son gais pero lo parecen
3. Cantan una canción gay
4. Cantante empoderada
5. No empoderada pero con temática empoderada
6. Son de un pais del este o el norte de Europa cuyos vecinos más próximos les van a votar si o si aunque el cantante salga vestido de lagarterana.

Y oiga¡ que no pasa nada por dejar de participar un tiempo:
Irlanda: 7 veces ganadora. Participa desde 1965. Dejó de ir en 5 ocasiones
Luxemburgo: 5 premios desde 1956¡¡¡¡ pues no llevó a nadie casi toda la década de los 90

Y así países como Dinamarca o Italia

Pero no....nosotros tenemos que llevar lo mejor que tenemos ...para descojone del personal....siempre....todos los PUTOS años


----------



## Ibar (30 Ene 2022)

Qalidá:


_


Spoiler: Letra canción



Let’s go! Llego la mami
La reina, la dura, una bugatti
El mundo está loco con este party
Si tengo un problema, no es monetary
Yo vuelvo loquito a todos los daddies
Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary
Apenas hago doom, doom
Con mi boom, boom
Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom
Por Miami
Y no se confundan
Señora y señore
Yo siempre toy ready
Pa romper cadera, romper corazones
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo
Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video, watch it SloMo
Te gusta todo lo que tengo
Te endulzo la cara en jugo de mango
Se te dispara cuando la prendo
Hasta el final, yo no me detengo
Take a sip of my cola-la
Un poco salvaje na-na-na
Make it go like pa-pa-pa
Like pa-pa-pa-pa
Y no se confundan
Señora y señore
Yo siempre toy ready
Pa romper cadera, romper corazone
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo
Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Y no se confundan
Señor y señore
Yo siempre toy ready
Pa romper cadera, romper corazones
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo
Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video
Watch it SloMo


_


----------



## Blackest (30 Ene 2022)

La cancion de las tetas es uan puta mierda, no he visto la otra.

Una remierda, independientemente del gusto de cada cual, 
mamá mamá mamá, 
paremos la ciudad sacando nuestras tetas al estilo Delacruá
por todas las mamamamama

No, en serio ¿os parece esto "bueno" o simplemente "mediocre"? si es la mayor puta mierda de la historia musical.

Comparad esa puta mierda con esto









Todos estilos diferentes, cualquiera de estas canciones es mejor que cualquier puta mierda de Rosalía y desde luego mucho mejor que la tia esta de la tia
¿Para cuando algo así?


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Ene 2022)

Pero quien ha ganao ?


----------



## rosales (30 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Llevamos esto a Eurovisión.si es un pm.
> Si canta fatal



Pensé que la canción tenía mensaje o algo, pero es una verdadera porquería. ¿Cómo querían que alguien valorara esa caca de canción fuera de la industria VIOGEN?

El mensaje es patético, la cantante desafina en los bajos, el estribillo es lamentable, y lo de la teta... ¡ay!, lo de la teta... "A vé, miarma": si tu canción aboga por sacarse una teta en la calle para parar el mundo o algo así, ¿por qué no te la sacas (o las dos si eso) en la actuación y lo petas?

En fin, que alguien tenía que llevarse mordida por fabricar una teta de plástico. Ahora tocará que Irena Montere la reutilice sacándola en procesión, o poniéndola en la puerta de ese inútil ministerio VIOGEN del que desgraciadamente es titular.

Qué país...

EDITO: inventora de la teta aquí: Marina Salazar: La mamá de la teta de Rigoberta Bandini


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Qalidá:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Con razón no sabía en qué idioma estaba cantado, jaja. Aparte lo artístico (limitadito como todo en Eurovisión), desde el punto de vista simbólico a mí me no me desagrada en realidad, es como una reivindicación de lo cubano como parte de la cultura hispánica, al fin y al cabo, un reconocimiento de nuestro mestizaje con lo americano, que no deja de ser parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (30 Ene 2022)

Como era eso de Bandini coqueta.....


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con razón no sabía en qué idioma estaba cantado, jaja. Aparte lo artístico (limitadito como todo en Eurovisión), desde el punto de vista simbólico a mí me no me desagrada en realidad, es como una reivindicación de lo cubano como parte de la cultura hispánica, al fin y al cabo, un reconocimiento de nuestro mestizaje con lo americano, que no deja de ser parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.



A ver .. que en Europa no se entiende ni papa las letras de ninguna canción, que importa la letra?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> véase esta "danza" a partir del minuto 0:57 (da vergüenza ajena):
> 
> 
> 
> Que no me extraña que haya sido cacareado porque se trasluce a la legua que ha sido compuesto con ese fin, el ser cacareado, no el hacer algo artísticamente digno.



La. Madre. Que. Me. Parió.

Yo me imagino al director de casting: "A ver, necesitamos tias feas, pero feas de cojones, nada de feillas o gordibuenas nono, aqui hay que ir a por el golpe directo. Necesitos feas hasta decir vasca, cortes de pelo feministoides, narizotas señores, cejotas gordas que se vea que ahí hay unicejo, y las tetas o caidas o sin ellas. Necesitamos feas profesionales, feas que hagan guapa a la niña del exorcista, y no me digais que pido demasiado porque estamos en España, joder. Y me cago en mi puta madre con la primera que no me haga la coreografía entera con cara de oler mierda.

Y hablando de coreografias necesito algo que se aprenda en cinco minutos, y dos tios con pinta de betas a dos capítulos de sexo en nueva york para ser viogenizados.

¿Y quien coño se ha traido zapatos? ¡Me cago en mi puta madre en bicicleta a quien me saque a una que mida mas de 160cm joder! ¡Feas, gordas, narijudas, sintetas, tetascaidas, betazos, no os salgais de esa temática u os meto una viogen a todos!"


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

rosales dijo:


> Pensé que la canción tenía mensaje o algo, pero es una verdadera porquería. ¿Cómo querían que alguien valorara esa caca de canción fuera de la industria VIOGEN?
> 
> El mensaje es patético, la cantante desafina en los bajos, el estribillo es lamentable, y lo de la teta... ¡ay!, lo de la teta... "A vé, miarma": si tu canción aboga por sacarse una teta en la calle para parar el mundo o algo así, ¿por qué no te la sacas (o las dos si eso) en la actuación y lo petas?
> 
> ...


----------



## B. Golani (30 Ene 2022)

Trespiesalgatista dijo:


> Copia de pantalla de la portada de hoy domingo 30/01/2022:
> Ver archivo adjunto 925027
> 
> Primero: Estupor. El jurado lo ha hecho mal, el público se queja y arden las redes sociales.
> ...



Hubiera preferido a chikilicuatre


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Qalidá:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Como decir que no sabes ni inglés ni español, pero cantando.

PS: No lo digo por tí, sino por la letra.


----------



## Ibar (30 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> A ver .. que en Europa no se entiende ni papa las letras de ninguna canción, que importa la letra?



No te creas, si casi todos los representantes de los países cantan en inglés es por algo.
Y que conste que a mi me gustaría que la canción representara al país usando idiomas propios porque eso parece anglovisión.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Ene 2022)

OldTownBoy dijo:


> Ha ganao la tía vuena, pero la bandini era más mejor



La que ha ganado es una cubana que esta flipantemente buena. Ademas de guapa tiene un cuerpazo que levanta a los muertos.


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (30 Ene 2022)

Me la suda "urovisión", pero si critica "el país" el que no eligieran a los orcos gallegos, que se quedaran fuera no puede ser tan malo.
Y yo pago mis impuestos para que en el extranjero se hable de España por sus premios nóbeles en campos de la Ciencia, por su progreso y su buena administración... No por "urovisión"


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La que ha ganado es una cubana que esta flipantemente buena. Ademas de guapa tiene un cuerpazo que levanta a los muertos.



Lo que no quita que gallegas tetas y choni-cubana iban a quedar mal igualmente pq las canciones son mierdas todas


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



No entiendo cuando presentan para euro visión canciones que tienen su mejor punto punto la letra (me guste o no) teniendo en cuenta que nadie fuera de España en Europa entiende español .

Es como si la gente que hace la selección no tuviera cerebro


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que haga reventar a esta escoria criminal es bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> No entiendo cuando presentan para euro visión canciones que tienen su mejor punto punto la letra (me guste o no) teniendo en cuenta que nadie fuera de España en Europa entiende español .
> 
> Es como si la gente que hace la selección no tuviera cerebro



Que se presente al Premio Nadal o Planeta


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con razón no sabía en qué idioma estaba cantado, jaja. Aparte lo artístico (limitadito como todo en Eurovisión), desde el punto de vista simbólico a mí me no me desagrada en realidad, es como una reivindicación de lo cubano como parte de la cultura hispánica, al fin y al cabo, un reconocimiento de nuestro mestizaje con lo americano, que no deja de ser parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.



Vi que la canción es como un batiburrillo de otras canciones y de tópicos (que no falte el loco)

Pero si hay manera de ganar euro visión es precisamente desde la mezcla hispánica ofreciendo algo que el resto de países no pueden.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ene 2022)

Pues yo la veo de actualidad, parece una latina. La cancion, una mierda.

Ahora, hablan de amaño no sé por q:


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Over_the_Rainbow dijo:


> Me la suda "urovisión", pero si critica "el país" el que no eligieran a los orcos gallegos, que se quedaran fuera no puede ser tan malo.
> Y yo pago mis impuestos para que en el extranjero se hable de España por sus premios nóbeles en campos de la Ciencia, por su progreso y su buena administración... No por "urovisión"



Tu pagas impuestos pero no eliges en que se gastan y entre ellos es que haya Eurovisión si o si por cojones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

La izquierda con la más pija

Clasismo


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hasta ahora solo había visto de lo de Benidorm la actuación de Tanxugueiras (un buen tema, pero lo veo demasiado folclórico, en el buen sentido, para Eurovisión). Veo ahora el de Chanel, y desde luego a esa chica se le nota la sangre cubana en las venas, no sé muy bien en qué idioma está cantado el tema, pero aparte de eso (es broma), la presentación es un espectáculo, sin duda, el tema, siendo simplón, es pegadizo, tampoco se trata de llevar a Mozart a Eurovisión. Veo también por primera vez el cacareado por activa y por pasiva "Ay mamá" de la Bandini, y qué queréis que os diga, me parece una ñoñez, especialmente cuando se compara con la Chanel, pero vamos, ni eso. En cuanto a la puesta en escena, véase esta "danza" a partir del minuto 0:57 (da vergüenza ajena):
> 
> 
> 
> Que no me extraña que haya sido cacareado porque se trasluce a la legua que ha sido compuesto con ese fin, el ser cacareado, no el hacer algo artísticamente digno. No sé a qué crítica de arte le oí hace tiempo que una obra de arte, a medida que aumenta su contenido político e ideológico, disminuye su calidad artística, un trade-off o compromiso entre carga de propaganda y carga artística que en casos extremos acaba por quedar en lo primero de forma pura. Este caso está cerca de eso, la verdad. Lo del ma-ma-ma-ma ese repetitivo del estribillo no puede ser más ridículo, sinceramente. Y lo del "miedo a las tetas" final, con esa pretensión "apoteósica" que se percibe tan falsa a la legua..., en fin, para qué opinar.



Aah, que es cubana. Justo acababa de decir que parecía alguna de las latinas buenorras de turno (Becky G, Lola Índigo,...).


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Pues yo no se que veis en esta canción. A mi me parece un absoluto cagarro. Esta canción no la vota ninguna nación del este de Europa, que por si alguien no lo sabe, son mayoría absolutísima dentro de los países que conforman Europa.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La. Madre. Que. Me. Parió.
> 
> Yo me imagino al director de casting: "A ver, necesitamos tias feas, pero feas de cojones, nada de feillas o gordibuenas nono, aqui hay que ir a por el golpe directo. Necesitos feas hasta decir vasca, cortes de pelo feministoides, narizotas señores, cejotas gordas que se vea que ahí hay unicejo, y las tetas o caidas o sin ellas. Necesitamos feas profesionales, feas que hagan guapa a la niña del exorcista, y no me digais que pido demasiado porque estamos en España, joder. Y me cago en mi puta madre con la primera que no me haga la coreografía entera con cara de oler mierda.
> 
> ...



Jajaja a mi me gusta alguna canción de roberta, escenografía apesta y videoclips también en general, pero vamos no es un producto para vender en Europa porque nadie lo va a entender.

Es como si metes a chiquito de la calzada contando chistes. Lo que puede tener de especial sin entender el idioma no te enteras. Incluso puede resultar degradable.
Dicho esto comentario es un a dramarizacion de la realidad, no se qué chiringuito habrá detrás pero nunca seleccionan canciones con posibilidades


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues yo no se que veis en esta canción. A mi me parece un absoluto cagarro. Esta canción no la vota ninguna nación del este de Europa, que por si alguien no lo sabe, son mayoría absolutísima dentro de los países que conforman Europa.



No la votan casi ni los portugueses


----------



## Il Corvo (30 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



En realidad se ve que no, no es su nombre real, es una chica de Barcelona que se ha dedicado desde niña a doblar. Raro que no fuera una pancha de la extrema izquierda con ese nombre.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> adios teta jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo
> 
> a MAMA-RLA
> 
> ...





A los gays de verdad nos encanta Chanel

Véase estos mariconazos de wiwibloggs (una de las Biblias del festival y cuyas opiniones tienen mucho peso en aupar o tirar candidaturas)





Chanel es la típica diva total a lo Jlo que cualquier marica ama. ¿Por querer ser como ella? no se

(A diferencia de una lesbiana que jamás sentirá nada por un chulazo)


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Pues voy a defender al jurado.



Tras cuantos años españa haciendo el ridiculo, y lo vamos a volver a hacer. Que mejor cosa que mandar lo que le gusta al 90% de los Españoles que es el perreo ese que no entiende ni dios, eso si que sea correcto y no diga palabras malsonantes. Eso si, al menos podian hacerlo mandando a alguien que sepa cantar y no a una choni que se ahoga cantando la canción.


Después tenemos un pandereteiras que van de cool y se montan una actuación digna de la mente de un progre de los años 60. Cutre, malisima y fea. Junto con alguna mierda progre para ver si así ganan posibilidades.


Por ultimo tenemos a la feminazi, que pense que sería la que escogerian, pero no lo hicieron por motivos obvios. Se nota que la que canta, solo lo hizo en karaokes borracha, la canción tiene la letra que hace una niña de 13 años de instituto. Como vas a llevar a una cosa que se esta casi un minuto mamamamamamamamamamamama.


Es que somos tontos. Hacemos guiños a los maricones que son los unicos que ven la mierda esa. Pero como ya no votan, no se para que coño lo hacemos, ya que ahora votan jurados. Y los puntos van de mierdas politicas. Y si mandamos a la feminazi, no nos votan ni los de andorra.


En definitiva querian a una feminazi en Europa y le pararon los pies, ya que no la iba a votar nadie. Se les odia en todos los paises salvo España donde se les dan ministerios.


----------



## Patronio (30 Ene 2022)

Lo de Eurovisión es una metáfora de la Europa coronavírica, un comité de _expertos_ ha suplantado la voluntad general.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Ene 2022)

Habia que decirlo y se ha dicho.


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues yo no se que veis en esta canción. A mi me parece un absoluto cagarro. Esta canción no la vota ninguna nación del este de Europa, que por si alguien no lo sabe, son mayoría absolutísima dentro de los países que conforman Europa.



Ni a las gallegas gritonas ni a la de las tetas tampoco.

No había una canción que no sea quedar de los últimos


----------



## Avila256 (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Que vergüenza ajena


----------



## Nut (30 Ene 2022)

Digo lo mismo que dije con Rosalia.Una aritsta como la copa de un pino....Que haga lo que le salga de las tetas.

Rigoberta Bandini - IN SPAIN WE CALL IT SOLEDAD (Videoclip) - Bing video

El festival de Benidorm todo un acierto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pues voy a defender al jurado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La canción de Chanel tiene potencial y ella es puro talento


----------



## Nut (30 Ene 2022)

Rigoberta Bandini - PERRA (Videoclip) - Bing video


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La canción de Chanel tiene potencial y ella es puro talento




Que potencial. Es una puta mierda de canción, que al menos no se le entiende.


Se la va a pegar, porque os pensais que en Europa se escucha esa mierda reggetonera. Y no salvo en USA por influencia de los sudacas y en la peninsula Iberica. En el resto de Europa no se escucha ni gusta salvo alguna cancion rara estilo despacito. Coño os pensais que en las discos de Moscu se escucha al dale don dale.


Aparte para enseñar jamelagas. Ya lo hacen en Europa de este.



Y puro talento.......Si de bailar baila bien, pero cantar da pena. Si se ahoga cantando y bailando a la vez. Aparte por el nulo aporte bocal que tiene.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

He escuchado la canción, y me he quedado con la boca abierta intentando saber que tipo de mierda es esa. Sin hacer caso a la temática ultraprogre de la letra, he de decir que musicalmente es de las peores basuras que he escuchado.

Lo de las gallegas......bueno, no está mal del todo, a mi me gusta la música celta y cierto encanto tiene. De la letra no opino porque no la he entendido.

Otra que he escuchado es una de un tal rayden. Me ha parecido mierda progre, y lo peor no es eso, sino la copia descarada en versión AliExpress de maneskin y la canción con la que ganaron Eurovisión el año pasado. Estaba claro que estaban destinados al fracaso .

A la ganadora ni la he escuchado.

Vale, edito: acabo de ver a la ganadora y es una puta mierda, una JLo versión AliExpress , basura infumable mil veces vista y destinada a darse la hostia en Eurovisión. También es cierto que viendo el nivel había que escoger alguna mierda. Eso sí, la chica en Eurovisión no se va a comer un mojón, pero al día siguiente pone rumbo a Miami, hace alguna colaboración con algun reguetonero famoso que no se entiende si habla en mi idioma o en la lengua negra de Mordor, y a forrarse. Lo tiene todo para triunfar como mierda diarreica reguetonera que es.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Rigoberta Bandini - PERRA (Videoclip) - Bing video



De verdad ¿Era necesario poner eso sin avisar antes? Joder, que casi vómito


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No hay año que no salgan con alguna cosa de estas.
> 
> Unos que si insultan a su pais
> Otro año que si cogiendo lenguas minoritarias
> ...



En España hay varias lenguas. No pasa nada por ir a eurovision en cualquiera de ellas. De hecho prefiero una buena (remarcando lo de buena) canción en gallego, vasco o catalán que empezar a mandar a nuestros hermanos cobrisos a representarnos, como han desidido haser este año con la cubana, ya tú sabeh.

Por lo demás de acuerdo.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Qalidá:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Que españa lleve a eurovisión una mierda chapurreada en inglés pone a las claras que el castellano no tiene ni la categoría para ser cantado en un evento internacional.

El facherio patrio prefiere un regetton cubano cantado en inglés a una canción en gallego o castellano. Son así ellos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que potencial. Es una puta mierda de canción, que al menos no se le entiende.
> 
> 
> Se la va a pegar, porque os pensais que en Europa se escucha esa mierda reggetonera. Y no salvo en USA por influencia de los sudacas y en la peninsula Iberica. En el resto de Europa no se escucha ni gusta salvo alguna cancion rara estilo despacito. Coño os pensais que en las discos de Moscu se escucha al dale don dale.
> ...



Somos hispánicos

Lo latino es español

El feminazismo pijo o el nacionalismo paleto de las Oranguteiras no


----------



## chusto (30 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> He escuchado la canción, y me he quedado con la boca abierta intentando saber que tipo de mierda es esa. Sin hacer caso a la temática ultraprogre de la letra, he de decir que musicalmente es de las peores basuras que he escuchado.
> 
> Lo de las gallegas......bueno, no está mal del todo, a mi me gusta la música celta y cierto encanto tiene. De la letra no opino porque no la he entendido.
> 
> ...



La cancion de las botijas cejijuntas gallegas, de lo mas horrible que he oido en muchos años. Al nivel de insoportable y pedante que C tangana. 

La de la bandini es una cancion mala sin mas.

Chanel es la mejor opcion con muchisima diferencia del resto de esperpentos.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> He escuchado la canción, y me he quedado con la boca abierta intentando saber que tipo de mierda es esa. Sin hacer caso a la temática ultraprogre de la letra, he de decir que musicalmente es de las peores basuras que he escuchado.
> 
> Lo de las gallegas......bueno, no está mal del todo, a mi me gusta la música celta y cierto encanto tiene. De la letra no opino porque no la he entendido.
> 
> ...



Resumen 

La de las gallegas: Esta noche fiesta, ven con la pandereta que esta noche vamos a gritar. que nos escuchen gritar con la pandereta en la mano. Lalalala no hay fronteras Cantaremos como nuestras madres festejaremos la vida. A vienen esas gargantas de fondo cantar. vienen vienen para quedar.


Lo que no viene a cuento con el tema de la canción que no es politico, es lo de no existen fronteras.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Lo latino es español



No brodel, no.


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que potencial. Es una puta mierda de canción, que al menos no se le entiende.
> 
> 
> Se la va a pegar, porque os pensais que en Europa se escucha esa mierda reggetonera. Y no salvo en USA por influencia de los sudacas y en la peninsula Iberica. En el resto de Europa no se escucha ni gusta salvo alguna cancion rara estilo despacito. Coño os pensais que en las discos de Moscu se escucha al dale don dale.
> ...



Todo lo que has dicho que el puto reggaeton latinero no se escucha más que aquí y en América me da envidia no estar en en centro de Europa para evitar esa mierda de canciónes que ha invadido este país.

Y si no escuchad cualquier playlist de éxitos en España donde dan solo ganas de pegarse un tiro


----------



## The Sentry (30 Ene 2022)

Pues sinceramente a mi me gustaba la canción de las gallegas. Si que es cierto que metían mierda femiprogre pero al menos tenían buen gusto musical.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Que españa lleve a eurovisión una mierda chapurreada en inglés pone a las claras que el castellano no tiene ni la categoría para ser cantado en un evento internacional.
> 
> El facherio patrio prefiere un regetton cubano cantado en inglés a una canción en gallego o castellano. Son así ellos.



Esta basura no está destinada para Eurovisión amigo. No es el destino de esta canción y la chica lo sabe. Eurovisión es solo el muestrario de la chica para enseñarla al mundo y se la suda quedar la última. Esta mierda está destinada a ser vendida en EEUU y Sudamérica .

Me juego lo que quieras a que esta tipa termina en Miami a no mucho tardar la finalización de Eurovisión


----------



## Nut (30 Ene 2022)

Esta chica vuelve al autentico espiritu europeo de rebeldia-es decir de lucidez- de forma amable,que fue el punk con esta cancion.

Saben que en los 80 los pantis y leggins los introdujeron las punkies y eran unas guarras.

Hoy los llevan hasta la viejas de 80 años.

Idem las botas tipo skin Martens que eran de guarras ahora las llevan las niñas bien.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con razón no sabía en qué idioma estaba cantado, jaja. Aparte lo artístico (limitadito como todo en Eurovisión), desde el punto de vista simbólico a mí me no me desagrada en realidad, es como una reivindicación de lo cubano como parte de la cultura hispánica, al fin y al cabo, un reconocimiento de nuestro mestizaje con lo americano, que no deja de ser parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.



Menudas piruetas para defender que una cubana haciendo de perra en celo y rebuznando en inglés (y cito) parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Resumen
> 
> La de las gallegas: Esta noche fiesta, ven con la pandereta que esta noche vamos a gritar. que nos escuchen gritar con la pandereta en la mano. Lalalala no hay fronteras Cantaremos como nuestras madres festejaremos la vida. A vienen esas gargantas de fondo cantar. vienen vienen para quedar.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que no sé si no quieren decir nada y dicen más de lo que deben, o quieren vender un discurso y no dicen nada . Me deja frío, pero fuera de la letra ( que no le veo yo mucha gracia) no me parece malo del todo el sonido celta que tiene la canción


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (30 Ene 2022)

Se sabe cuánto dinero de los trabajadores ha costado esta mierda del Benidorm Fest?

Me refiero a dinero público, ya que está organizado por RTVE y la Generalidad Valenciana.

Y me gustaría saber si hay algún sitio donde se puedan ver las cuentas, por saber. Como lo pagamos nosotros.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Mujer empoderada dice


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (30 Ene 2022)

Deberían haber ganado las pandereteras. La canción es un compendio de chillidos, pero es folklórica. La que ha ganado es folklore chabolero centroamericano.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Menudas piruetas para defender que una cubana haciendo de perra en celo y rebuznando en inglés (y cito) parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.



Detecto que no te gusta demasiado  Lo que citas se refiere al mestizaje como hecho histórico, ¿o lo vas a negar?


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



Pija catalana que se dedica a la música porque el dinero de sus papis lo vale, y suficientemente inteligente para no declararse indepe en público porque solo de las ventas en el país inventat no se come.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Este año tenemos una diva y una canción buena y la progresía rabiosa


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Detecto que no te gusta demasiado  Lo que citas se refiere al mestizaje como hecho histórico, ¿o lo vas a negar?



Una persona nacida en Cuba, y con media canción en inglés no nos representa en nada. Ponte como quieras.
Y encima haciendo de puta calientapollas.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Esta basura no está destinada para Eurovisión amigo. No es el destino de esta canción y la chica lo sabe. Eurovisión es solo el muestrario de la chica para enseñarla al mundo y se la suda quedar la última. Esta mierda está destinada a ser vendida en EEUU y Sudamérica .
> 
> Me juego lo que quieras a que esta tipa termina en Miami a no mucho tardar la finalización de Eurovisión



Si. Eso no quita para que, en Europa, el castellano tenga tal asociación con pobres y lengua cutre que hasta los del propio pais evitan usar esa lengua en sus canciones. Pero vamos, para mí, que no es mi lengua de uso habitual, me parece hasta bien porque calla muchas vocas de españolos supremacistas.


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Una persona nacida en Cuba, y con media canción en inglés no nos representa en nada. Ponte como quieras.
> Y encima haciendo de puta calientapollas.



Tranquilo, que sean las gallegas la de la teta y la cubana te van a representar igualmente con un puesto 20 al 26.

Tranquilo amigo que ese puesto será el que te va representar elijas la canción que elijas


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

Que alguien haga un resumen para los que no vemos eso,

yo solo veo a charos compitiendo en un concurso Paco,

todas son mujeres y la que ganó incluso es inmigrante,

tiene pareja de "opresiones" la ganadora,

cual es la polémica para los progres?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ene 2022)

Pues la canción que ha ganado me parece la mejor


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Este año tenemos una diva y una canción buena y la progresía rabiosa



De entrada, lo de CHANEL, ya mal para representar a España en Europa. Suena acomplejado y pretencioso y a nuestros vecinos franceses, más concretamente, a jovencita pretenciosa tiktokera del cinturón industrial de París. La canción es mala como un fondo musical de recurso para directos de los adolescentes.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Si. Eso no quita para que, en Europa, el castellano tenga tal asociación con pobres y lengua cutre que hasta los del propio pais evitan usar esa lengua en sus canciones. Pero vamos, para mí, que no es mi lengua de uso habitual, me parece hasta bien porque calla muchas vocas de españolos supremacistas.



Que si, que lo que tú digas, pero a la niña en cuestión eso se la suda y lo que ve es la pasta que le va a caer al otro lado del charco .

Si quisiese reivindicar algo en lugar de hacer mierda reguetonera habría hecho mierda reivindicativa como la Rigoberto esa ( que no canta una mierda) o las gallegas , pero al parecer a la chavalita eso de reivindicar se la suda, que ella solo va a por la fama y el dinero que eso conlleva....y coño, hace bien, que esto es un negocio y los vicios no se pagan solos.

Mañana la Rigoberta si quiere que saque un disco y a ver si lo vende a los cuatro progres que les puede gustar esa basura , pero de momento lo que vende es el reguetón ....aunque nos joda a la Rigoberta,a los progres que lloran en internet porque no han ido alguno de los suyos, y a mi, que soy rockero y vómito con el reguetón


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

El caso es que si Rigoberta gana el televoto en vez de las charcuteiras estaría ella en Turín y no Chanel.
Que hubieran votado mejor, no te jode porque el voto del jurado no era tan insuperable ni determinante como nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Que si, que lo que tú digas, pero a la niña en cuestión eso se la suda y lo que ve es la pasta que le va a caer al otro lado del charco .
> 
> Si quisiese reivindicar algo en lugar de hacer mierda reguetonera habría hecho mierda reivindicativa como la Rigoberto esa ( que no canta una mierda) o las gallegas , pero al parecer a la chavalita eso de reivindicar se la suda, que ella solo va a por la fama y el dinero que eso conlleva....y coño, hace bien, que esto es un negocio y los vicios no se pagan solos.
> 
> Mañana la Rigoberta si quiere que saque un disco y a ver si lo vende a los cuatro progres que les puede gustar esa basura , pero de momento lo que vende es el reguetón ....aunque nos joda a la Rigoberta,a los progres que lloran en internet porque no han ido alguno de los suyos, y a mi, que soy rockero y vómito con el reguetón



Resumiendo: Gana Channel, pierde españa en eurovisión, el (escasísimo) prestigio del castellano, la proyección del pais,.... Pero se ha jodido al gallego y a una mujer feminista, que es lo importante.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Una española americana, tonto util


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Mujer empoderada dice



Zorrona=mujer emponderada no? Jajja


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Deberían haber ganado las pandereteras. La canción es un compendio de chillidos, pero es folklórica. La que ha ganado es folklore chabolero centroamericano.



Las panderetas no se comen un voto.
A ver si se quiere ganar eurovision mínimo tiene que entenderse en Europa y no mandar canciones depresivas como suelen hacer. Vistas las canciones creo que va a tener mejor resultado que de costumbre y los gallegos y los progres se tragaaran sis palabras


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>









La canción de las brujas gallegas al menos es buena desde un punto de vista musical. La puesta en escena ya es otra cosa, pero podría sonar en la radio.
Esto es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

De todas formas, hace años que Eurovisión dejo de ser un festival de música para ser un desfile de radicales ideológicos.


----------



## galdubat (30 Ene 2022)

Un trany


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Resumiendo: Gana Channel, pierde españa en eurovisión, el (escasísimo) prestigio del castellano, la proyección del pais,.... Pero se ha jodido al gallego y a una mujer feminista, que es lo importante.



Jeje no tenéis ni idea. La canción es una suma de clicles pero que funcionan, va a quedar por encima de últimas ediciones seguro. Y por encima de la feminista de calle, las gallegas aún igual hubiesen rascado algún voto pero no muchos.


----------



## Newsyohi (30 Ene 2022)

Realmente la victoria de la cubanita sexy es una jugada maestra del régimen. Ahora Irene Montero y su sequito de feminazis podrán seguir victimizandose, que es lo que mejor saben hacer y lo que le da sentido al Ministerio y a su sueldo. Están todas ya con el mantra " ¿veis? ¿Veis como España es un terrible país heteropatriarcal? ¡Les dan miedo nuestras tetas! Hacen falta más millones de presupuesto!"

Es una victimización totalmente absurda. A nadie le dan miedo unas tetas.

Pero ya tenemos matraca.

Es todo una polémica falsa y artificiosa, el rollo del jurado y las votaciones incluido. Si hubieran querido que ganaran las inclusivas gallegas o las tetas antivox hubieran ganado. Si no ha sido asi es porque les beneficia más quedar como unas victimas.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que potencial. Es una puta mierda de canción, que al menos no se le entiende.
> 
> 
> Se la va a pegar, porque os pensais que en Europa se escucha esa mierda reggetonera. Y no salvo en USA por influencia de los sudacas y en la peninsula Iberica. En el resto de Europa no se escucha ni gusta salvo alguna cancion rara estilo despacito. Coño os pensais que en las discos de Moscu se escucha al dale don dale.
> ...



En las discos de Moscú escuchan muñeiras jaja.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Dios de mi vida, pero está mierda es por la que están en estado de shock?
Los zurdos nunca dejan de sorprendernos, piensas que ya han llegado al máximo nivel de gilipollez y subnormalidad y siempre se superan.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> No brodel, no.



Si brotel si. De hecho se inventaron los franceses el término latinoamericano para que se dejara de asociar a España.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Igual deberías abrir algún libro de historia para saber de donde sale cada cosa, al menos antes de llamar borrego a otros mientras balas lo que te han enseñado los masones.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (30 Ene 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Deberían haber ganado las pandereteras. La canción es un compendio de chillidos, pero es folklórica. *La que ha ganado es folklore chabolero centroamericano.*


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Ene 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Lo de Eurovisión es una metáfora de la Europa coronavírica, un comité de _expertos_ ha suplantado la voluntad general.



Pues vistas la de la teta y la Chanel esa, mi voluntad popular coincide con el jurado. No puedes sacar esa mierda de ropa interior de tu mamá por la TV a la hora de la cena.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Nadal remonta por Chanel y por España


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Resumiendo: Gana Channel, pierde españa en eurovisión, el (escasísimo) prestigio del castellano, la proyección del pais,.... Pero se ha jodido al gallego y a una mujer feminista, que es lo importante.



La proyección del país ? Que es eurovisión, chaval !.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Tranquilo, que sean las gallegas la de la teta y la cubana te van a representar igualmente con un puesto 20 al 26.
> 
> Tranquilo amigo que ese puesto será el que te va representar elijas la canción que elijas



A las gallegas o a la feminazi les pueden dar, ambas canciones son mierda. Pero eso no hace de la que han escogido algo que me represente.

De todas formas eurovisión me la sopla, pero que España mande a una cubana a perrear es de traca.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Qalidá:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Hombre tiene mérito aprenderse todo eso de memoria y cantarlo mientras bailas sin confundirse.


----------



## HÄXAN (30 Ene 2022)

Soy el único que no se está enterando de que va esta fiesta?


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> A las gallegas o a la feminazi les pueden dar, ambas canciones son mierda. Pero eso no hace de la que han escogido algo que me represente.
> 
> De todas formas eurovisión me la sopla, pero que España mande a una cubana a perrear es de traca.



De traca sería que mandasen a una rusa


A ver si nos enteramos que Cuba existe por ser creada por españa y que hasta hace 100 años era española y dejó de serlo por una invasión americana.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Joder....ahora entiendo la frasecita de la excajera " porque les dan tanto miedo nuestras tetas"
Ahhhhh la morritos mendizabal a puesto un insta con un voto telefónica para la de las tetas....vale ya voy entendiendo


----------



## Sesino6 (30 Ene 2022)

Basura de canción la de las tetas.
Basura de letra.
Basura de melodía.
Cantante mediocre.
Basura de escenografía.

Con esa canción quedamos detrás de Remedios Amaya.


----------



## astroman (30 Ene 2022)

alguien sabe cuanto dinero les cuesta a los españoles,esa puta mierda de concurso?


----------



## Ratnik (30 Ene 2022)

Mas nutrición


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Soy el único que no se está enterando de que va esta fiesta?


----------



## El Fenomeno (30 Ene 2022)

¿ Pero todavia siguen vendiendo el panfleto ese? Jajaja


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> A las gallegas o a la feminazi les pueden dar, ambas canciones son mierda. Pero eso no hace de la que han escogido algo que me represente.
> 
> De todas formas eurovisión me la sopla, pero que España mande a una cubana a perrear es de traca.



De traca es que sea político y cobre del dinero de los españoles, un inmigrante que apenas sabe hablar español, o que la política de todo el país este en manos de unos señores que hicieron unas elecciones para separarse de España, o de un partido heredero de terroristas que ponían bombas y asesinaba incluido a niños.
Pero claro, el problema del progresismo es que a la mierda de Eurovisión, donde España siempre hace el ridículo, vaya una cubana porque según tu, no nos representa. En cambio cuando otra cubana ganó la medalla olímpica,esa sí era española y si te representaba, a que si?


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tenderheart (30 Ene 2022)

He dejado caer zurullos al fondo del váter que tienen mejor sonido que ésta canción.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Soy el único que no se está enterando de que va esta fiesta?



Que mandamos a Eurovisión a una jamelga analmente follable en vez de a una estirada feminista.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

A esta basura de Euromierdón hay que mandar a Chikilicuatres y John Cobras,

que hace la gente peleando por estas putas?

   

* Burbuja, tu antes molabas.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Resumiendo: Gana Channel, pierde españa en eurovisión, el (escasísimo) prestigio del castellano, la proyección del pais,.... Pero se ha jodido al gallego y a una mujer feminista, que es lo importante.



La canción de Chanel me parece una mierda, pero le da mil vueltas a las femiretrasadas y a les gallegues de los berridos/berridas/berrides no solo en la música, sino en escenografía y preparación. 
Joder la canción de las tetas parece una fiesta de final de curso de 3º de la ESO. Y el fanatismo por les gallegues sencillamente no lo entiendo, algunos incluso llaman a eso "música celta" (poca música celta han escuchado...).


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Detrás de la endofobia, el racismo y la supremacía moral anida un resentimiento contra una mujer que lleva años de sacrificio y preparación, un ejemplo de fuerza de voluntad y perseverancia.

Ha ganado una trabajadora

No una pija parasita


----------



## jus (30 Ene 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> La canción de Chanel me parece una mierda, pero le da mil vueltas a las femiretrasadas y a les gallegues de los berridos/berridas/berrides no solo en la música, sino en escenografía y preparación.
> Joder la canción de las tetas parece una fiesta de final de curso de 3º de la ESO. Y el fanatismo por les gallegues sencillamente no lo entiendo, algunos incluso llaman a eso "música celta" (poca música celta han escuchado...).



He vuelto a escuchar a las gallegas y la de la teta con tranquilidad por segunda vez y son 2 canciones horribles.

Pero horribles... Se corrobora que las gallegas no cantan sino que gritan, y entre medio suena música y poco más

La de las tetas es horrible 3/4 de la canción horrible su carencia de musicalidad y la cantidad de monotonía ahí.

La choni cubana al menos baila se mueve... Y da menos grima y yo de 'regguetton' (eso es más pop urbano latinero) no me gusta nada.

Al menos va una que no da vergüenza ajena ni unas gritonas.

Eso sí, del puesto 20 no creo que salgamos.

Por suerte yo no veo Eurovisión ni las galas no nada, a ver quién tiene ganas de tragarse más de 2h y media de bodrios de canciones en el 95% de las canciones


----------



## Yomismita (30 Ene 2022)

Guste más o menos, Chanel fue al concurso con los deberes hechos. Puesta en escena, coreografía... se nota el trabajo detrás y no creo que quede en mal lugar .

Tanxugueiras la puesta en escena personalmente no me gustó nada. Ni la ropa, ni el maquillaje , ni los bailarines, ni que apenas toquen la pandereta siendo pandereteiras.. . Pero parece, vistos sus videoclips, que van por ese rollo siniestro , look akelarre de meigas.

De la Vandini y compañía qué decir. La canción empieza con ella cantando con el velo en la cara, se acerca la otra cantante a hacer la segunda voz y la cosa remonta, se incorporan las dos bailarinas en los extremos y cantan el estribillo, la cosa suena bonita y se pone interesante y... a partir de ahí todo va a cuesta abajo. La idea se prestaba a juegos vocales, pero en lugar de eso tenemos a las bailarinas que a ratos parecen la niña del exorcista a ratos la de The ring, pachangueo, los músicos sumándose a la fiesta y algo que podía haberse quedado en algo más fino, más trabajado, acaba con un "lorolorolo" de borrachos en bar, los bailarines en sujetador y con las camisetas en la cara, la cantante principal en bragafaja y el planeta teta de fondo que parece salido de la mente de Bigas Luna. Cuando esa canción con trabajar un poco los juegos vocales, con proyectar imágenes de cuadros clásicos de madres, mujeres con niños, mujeres dando el pecho, habría sido algo bonito y con significado. Ellos mismos se cargan su propia propuesta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Detrás de la endofobia, el racismo y la supremacía moral anida un resentimiento contra una mujer que lleva años de sacrificio y preparación, un ejemplo de fuerza de voluntad y perseverancia.
> 
> Ha ganado una trabajadora
> 
> No una pija parasita











La teta de Rigoberta (y de Belén)







m.publico.es





Barbijaputa otra pija malcriada


----------



## la_trotona (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



¿Y esto es una gran canción? Vamos no me fastidies, por el apellido será argentina la supuesta cantante, pero vamos menuda canción y puesta en escena.¿Y la gente va a tararear esta mierda?


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

Ojalá gane este año España Eurovisión.


----------



## gonzalo11 (30 Ene 2022)

Mi porra: quedamos antepenultimos


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Domm (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



¿Pero qué demonios del averno es esa mierda cósmica? No he soportado más de un minuto la letra imbecilizante (ojo con el transitivo) y las imágenes nauseabundamente pilosas.

La ganadora no es una genio de la pluma pero es femenina (no feminazi), guapa, y su canción por lo menos es divertida y provocativa. No se necesita más excepto, quizás, una limpieza ideológica al más puro estilo leninista.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Al principio disfrazada de monja, su profesión frustrada


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Menudo terrorismo musical, que haya gente que gane dinero por esto tiene que estar haciendo que Mozart y Beethoven se remuevan en su tumba.


----------



## Yomismita (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me quedo con el culo de calle, aunque preferiría como opción cuarta alguien que sepa cantar


----------



## 917 (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?



La que los frikifachas de este Foro digan, obviamente...


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2022)

Me parto, me acabo de enterar de que la
canción ganadora se llama slomo, sospechosamente parecido a _shlomo, _que es una variante de _shalom._

Se ríen en vuestra cara y aplaudís con gusto.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Ene 2022)

El problema es que TVE está controlada por la derecha!


----------



## Demi Grante (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>




Pues mira, cuanto más ridículo sea mejor. Eurovisión me da asco, es lo que se merece su público.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Qué pesados con lo "reivindicativo".

Los otros países nos votan por la música, no por un mensaje que no entienden.

Me gustaban más los temas de las "xungas" esas o las de la teta. Pero si iba a servir para lamer el culo al nacionalismo o una oda al feminismo de la fealdad*...a tomar por culo, para eso mejor haber mandado a Blanca Paloma, mejor cantante.

*No solo es la letra, que a los extranjeros se la suda. Las del grupo creí que eran feas por casualidad, pero luego he visto que además de feas las bailarinas presumen en las redes con fotos con las axilas y las piernas peludas.​

La cubana reggeatonera no me gusta, un tema como el de las otras 5 jamonas del este que todos los años llevan temas así.

Los tíos que participaron eran todos sosos de cojones. Por no hablar del guaperas ese Xeinn , con buenos gallos.


Vaya, vaya, y encima así de "DEMÓCRATAS" :








Pues si ella no respeta LOS VOTOS de MILLONES de españoles, entonces me parece cojonudo que le hayan dado su medicina y el jurado no haya respetado el voto de la "gente".  ¡Toma KARMA!


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El problema es que TVE está controlada por la derecha!



¿Todavía dicen que la tve la controla la derecha? ¿en qué mundo vive esta gente?


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Todavía dicen que la tve la controla la derecha? ¿en qué mundo vive esta gente?



Todo lo que no le de la razón a pies juntillas es facha


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

gonzalo11 dijo:


> Mi porra: quedamos antepenultimos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro



Top 10

Y si no hay nivel ni de su estilo, top 5


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kabraloka (30 Ene 2022)

vaya parida de concurso
si vaya quien vaya no ganarían
lo saben pero ahora las perdedoras vivirán del victimismo en verbenas varias pagadas por ayuntamientos de su cuerda


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> De traca es que sea político y cobre del dinero de los españoles, un inmigrante que apenas sabe hablar español, o que la política de todo el país este en manos de unos señores que hicieron unas elecciones para separarse de España, o de un partido heredero de terroristas que ponían bombas y asesinaba incluido a niños.
> Pero claro, el problema del progresismo es que a la mierda de Eurovisión, donde España siempre hace el ridículo, vaya una cubana porque según tu, no nos representa. En cambio cuando otra cubana ganó la medalla olímpica,esa sí era española y si te representaba, a que si?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Tú eres tan retrasado que te montas tus propios muñecos de paja y te los follas.

No, una cubana que gane medallas para España no me representa tampoco. Aunque tu escaso intelecto no te va a dar para entenderlo, a mi me representan los españoles.

Y del argumento de "os preocupa que España mande una cubana a eurovisión cuando miles de niños muere de hambre en el África" ya ni hablamos.

Lo dicho, eres retrasado.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> De traca sería que mandasen a una rusa
> 
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos que Cuba existe por ser creada por españa y que hasta hace 100 años era española y dejó de serlo por una invasión americana.



Y la parte sur de Francia era española hasta que un día ya no lo fue. Han pasado 100 años, empieza a asumirlo.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El problema es que TVE está controlada por la derecha!




La canción de las panderetas habla de eso?. Si salvo de no hay fronteras. el resto de la canción es de vamos a montar una fiesta como nuestras madres, vamos a cantar.


Joder menudas pajas.


Y la otra de himno feminista....despues de aquel del estado opresor es un cerdo violador, pues ya me creo cualquier cosa.



Lo he puesto antes, las pandereteras parecia aquello una verguenza ajena y la feminazi parecia la actuación musical de un instituto en la semana del 8-M


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## el mensa (30 Ene 2022)

A mi me da mala espina que el traje le tape precisamente donde (no) debería estar la nuez. No me fío de los castristas, igual nos han colado un troleo en forma de shemale.


----------



## perrosno (30 Ene 2022)

Paso de Eurovisión, pero sólo por ver como rabia la mugremitada, mis dieses a la Charnel esa o como se llame.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Tú eres tan retrasado que te montas tus propios muñecos de paja y te los follas.
> 
> No, una cubana que gane medallas para España no me representa tampoco. Aunque tu escaso intelecto no te va a dar para entenderlo, a mi me representan los españoles.
> 
> ...



Y me llamás retrasado, pero para poder argumentar algo te inventas una comparativa que yo no he hecho. Enorme, di que sí.
Sigue en tu mundo de piruleta, donde una mierda de canción es tu mayor preocupación.
Lo dicho, los zurdos sois tan sorprendentes, siempre llegáis a ser más y más subnormales, no tenéis límites.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

luron dijo:


> Con el revuelo montado he echado en vistazo en internet y la canción de Rigoberta ha causado furor entre los "eurofans". Ha gustado mucho el ritmillo ese de mamamamama y también el tema de la maternidad y el pecho.
> 
> Dejando a un lado si la canción es buena o mala, esa canción tenía papeletas de obtener una buena puntuación en el festival.
> El nombre del grupo (Rigoberta Mancini) era un guiño a los italianos (creo que ese nombre se lo pusieron porque ella participó siendo niña en un festival de música en Italia) y el festival se celebra en Turín.
> ...



Salvo la de las gallegas desafinadas y esta yo no he visto mas canciones, por lo que tampoco puedo comparar mucho. 
Acabo de ver la de las tetas y me parece una canción floja, y la cantante canta más bien regulero, pero hay que reconocer que es bastante mejor que canciones de años anteriores, porque al menos esta es pegadiza, tiene mas originalidad y ritmo.
Solo por eso seguro que no habríamos quedado peor que otros años, pero desde luego no es una canción para ganar, sino para quedar por el medio de la tabla, que eso viendo los resultados de años anteriores es para darse con un canto en los dientes.

Yo creo que desde la Pastora soler no hemos llevado nada en condiciones, que recuerde, y así seguiremos por siempre visto lo visto.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Ene 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> YO IBA CON LA TETA HASTA QUE EMPEZO A APOYARLA LOS GUARROS Y PERROFLAUTAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que la puesta en escena y la canción de las gallegas no está mal , las cosas como son.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Y la parte sur de Francia era española hasta que un día ya no lo fue. Han pasado 100 años, empieza a asumirlo.



No tiene nada que ver. Los cimientos de la nación cubano los asentó España, son españoles americanos aunque todos los enemigos de España se hayan empeñado en difundir el término latinoamericano.

Obviamente con sus particularidades y con ese espacio en que nos han hecho separarnos. Pero también las tiene un Vasco un catalán o un gallego.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Aquí se dan varios hechos evidentes.

Primero que cada uno tiene sus gustos particulares y como tales nunca iban a coincidir con los del resto. Por tanto discutir que es mejor o peor, suele ser perder el tiempo.

Segundo, que al parecer, yo ni siquiera me había enterado hasta ayer, la progresía patria ha entendido esta anécdota, es decir que una cubana jamona nos represente en Gayvisión, como UNA DERROTA EN TODA REGLA. Porque las menistras del ramo ya habían tomado partido y estaba claro que querían utilizar hasta una mamarrachada como Gayvisión con una finalidad política. Y es que aunque algo ya sea de por sí suficientemente mierdoso, ellos que no tienen límites, son capaces de enmierdarlo aún más.

Tercero, que esto convierte un evento irrelevante por lo demás en una victoria ideológica en toda regla. Al parecer la propaganda feminista y las presiones políticas de cierta gentuza no son tan determinantes como ellos pensaban y eso siempre será una buena noticia.

Cuarto, que como llevamos diciendo años en este foro, no hay nada que hacer contra la cruda realidad. Por eso el comunismo y el feminismo a largo plazo están condenados. La naturaleza se impone y al final la cabra tira al monte. No existe el nuevo hombre y menos aún la nueva mujer. Intentas liquidar el viejo orden pero lo que al final aparece no es uno nuevo, sino uno aún más antiguo, la ley de la selva.

Quinto, que estoy disfrutando como un enano de los 5 o 6 hilos que ya le ha dedicado Xicoretrasado a este tema. Que para ser un asunto folclórico ridículo y baladí parece que les ha dado a los progres en todo lo blando.

¿Por qué? Pues ya sería tema para otro hilo.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver el vídeo de las gallejas y parece un akelarre de brujería. Las feas encima cantando con cara de mala ostia ahí super enfadadas.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Ene 2022)

La cancion de la teta y su mama no vale una mierda ¿Que reivindican? que se pueda amamantar en publico como se hace y se ha hecho de toda la vida de dios. A mos no jodas, nunca he oido eso de que las tetas den miedo pero si que los penes y el semen son asquerosos.

Por otro lado, las gallegas eran lo mejor que se podia haber presentado... y de nuevo mandamos una cancion mierdosa. Propongo que la proxima enviemos un video de tiktok.

Lo que yo digo siempre es que deberiamos enviar a los mojinos escocios y ganamos de calle.
Entre la teta y su mama y la mama de jose


----------



## Marvelita (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Detrás de todas hay intereses políticos y multinacionales

Pero unas se lo curran y trabajan duro

A otras se les regala por feminazis o paletas


----------



## Kreonte (30 Ene 2022)

La cubana lo primero que te hace al empezar la actuación es un símbolo masónico, mezcla la lengua de la pérfida albion, su letra es de zorrona empoderada que putea a todos, tanto a alfas como a betas...todo lo q despreciáis, pero la Rigoberta no puede ir porque no vota a VOX. Es que no sabéis ni por dónde os sopla. Todo son contradicciones.

Yo lo que quiero es ver a mi Españita campeonar hasta en las chapas, y esta es la q más ridículo va a hacer. Menos mal q con Nadal se me han quitado las penas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> La cubana lo primero que te hace al empezar la actuación es un símbolo masónico, mezcla la lengua de la pérfida albion, su letra es de zorrona empoderada que putea a todos, tanto a alfas como a betas...todo lo q despreciáis, pero la Rigoberta no puede ir porque no vota a VOX. Es que no sabéis ni por dónde os sopla. Todo son contradicciones.
> 
> Yo lo que quiero es ver a mi Españita campeonar hasta en las chapas, y esta es la q más ridículo va a hacer. Menos mal q con Nadal se me han quitado las penas.





Una cosa es no votar a VOX y otra el ser tan poco demócrata que expresamente se mete en política y pide ilegalizar a VOX. 

Debería ser un concurso de MÚSICA y nada más, pero parece que las propias favoritas se han enmierdado con la política. Que les aproveche su fracaso.


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver a Chanel y la canción es floja y no dice nada, pero la coreografía, puesta en escena y el físico de cantante y bailarines es mucho mas potente, no tiene nada que ver con las otras y creo que es lo que ha valorado el jurado.
Pero como aquí se politiza todo.
Yo habría llevado la de la teta, que es diferente a las demás, pero tampoco me gusta del todo.
Las gallegas, un bodrio que nos dejaría en ultimo lugar casi con todo seguridad.


----------



## sasuke (30 Ene 2022)

Que alguien me haga un resumen, que los cacos del talego llevan todo el día hablando de eso y no me entero de nada


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Aquí se dan varios hechos evidentes.
> 
> Primero que cada uno tiene sus gustos particulares y como tales nunca iban a coincidir con los del resto. Por tanto discutir que es mejor o peor, suele ser perder el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Y la derrota va a ser mayor aún cuando quede puntuada mejor que en ediciones anteriores


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Acabo de ver a Chanel y la canción es floja y no dice nada, pero la coreografía, puesta en escena y el físico de cantante y bailarines es mucho mas potente, no tiene nada que ver con las otras y creo que es lo que ha valorado el jurado.
> Pero como aquí se politiza todo.
> Yo habría llevado la de la teta, que es diferente a las demás, pero tampoco me gusta del todo.
> Las gallegas, un bodrio que nos dejaría en ultimo lugar casi con todo seguridad.



Bueno eso tampoco hubiese estado mal, que fuesen las gallegas y quedasen las últimas. Así los de España nos oprime igual espabilaban unnpoco


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja acabo de descubrir que la "argentina" yo pensaba que la tal Rigoberta era sudaca, es UNA CATALANA pija de San Gervasi que se llama Ribó y a la que le cuesta al parecer sentirse española.

Salvo cuando se trata de cobrar supongo, como todos los suyos.

Ya sabemos porqué tanto revuelo. Unas vacaburras gallegas que apestan a BNGa, una pija catalufa separata que viene a darnos lecciones de artisteo y transgresión o una cubana jamona que solo busca seducir.

Joder que elección más "difícil".


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El problema es que TVE está controlada por la derecha!



Esta gente vive en un mundo paralelo


----------



## Kreonte (30 Ene 2022)

Es q el pavo este lleva desde anoche sin enterarse de quién ha llevado a Chanel y sigue con su historia de la "rebelión"


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Y la derrota va a ser mayor aún cuando quede puntuada mejor que en ediciones anteriores



Hombre ya puestos que gane. Total, Gayvisión es un engendro donde le dieron el primer premio a un tipo con peluca y barba. Que una panchi buenorra y reggetonera gane, al lado de lo anterior, casi resulta de buen gusto.


----------



## Cachopo (30 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> La cubana lo primero que te hace al empezar la actuación es un símbolo masónico, mezcla la lengua de la pérfida albion, su letra es de zorrona empoderada que putea a todos, tanto a alfas como a betas...todo lo q despreciáis, pero la Rigoberta no puede ir porque no vota a VOX. Es que no sabéis ni por dónde os sopla. Todo son contradicciones.
> 
> Yo lo que quiero es ver a mi Españita campeonar hasta en las chapas, y esta es la q más ridículo va a hacer. Menos mal q con Nadal se me han quitado las penas.



Es al revés tío, ese producto coje lo que funciona en otros productos con sello hispano.
Por mucho símbolo masonico (que habrán copiado de masones de verdad), no deja de ser una cubana representando España, y han sido derrotadas las de las mamamadas y los del galego existe (ya lo sabemos pesados).
Veréis como sorprende. Es un producto totalmente artificial con cositas de aquí y de allí que es lo que triunfa en una mierda como eurovision.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y me llamás retrasado, pero para poder argumentar algo te inventas una comparativa que yo no he hecho. Enorme, di que sí.
> Sigue en tu mundo de piruleta, donde una mierda de canción es tu mayor preocupación.
> Lo dicho, los zurdos sois tan sorprendentes, siempre llegáis a ser más y más subnormales, no tenéis límites.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Zurda la puta de tu madre


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es q el pavo este lleva desde anoche sin enterarse de quién ha llevado a Chanel y sigue con su historia de la "rebelión"



Me la suda quien la haya llevado. El hecho es que TODOS los progres están algo más que rabiosos. Si hasta el País, la hoja parroquial de los progres en España, ha entrado al trapo joder.

¿Qué escuece? PUES TE JODER COMO HERODES, POR CHUPAPOLLAS.


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y quien era la apuesta giliprogre?



La de la teta al aire    .


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2022)

Para quienes no seguimos NWOrdovisión y previos, me podéis hacer un resumen de lo que ha pasado?


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y me llamás retrasado, pero para poder argumentar algo te inventas una comparativa que yo no he hecho. Enorme, di que sí.
> Sigue en tu mundo de piruleta, donde una mierda de canción es tu mayor preocupación.
> Lo dicho, los zurdos sois tan sorprendentes, siempre llegáis a ser más y más subnormales, no tenéis límites.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



El que ha puesto la falsa disyuntiva que no se puede opinar de este tema porque hay temas más importantes has sido tú. Falacia de manual.

El que se ha inventado que una cubana ganando medallas me representa, has sido tú. Muñeco de paja de manual.

El que me tacha de ser de izquierdas sin tener ni puta idea de lo que dice, nuevamente tú.

Tu cerebro está ahí entre el de un caballo y el de una mujer. Eres subnormal, pero subnormal profundo. Y ahora al ignore, retrasado de las pelotas.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

No tengo ni idea de la mierda esta, pero sus lloros mis risas.


----------



## Roquete (30 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la Bandini tenía verdaderas oportunidades de ganar...bueno, la canción, porque la puesta en escena del vídeo que habéis colgado es una mierda.

Tendrían que haberla presentado vestida como la Libertad guiando al pueblo para que la gente supiera a qué se refiere con lo de Delacroix y bailando mucho mejor.


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajaja acabo de descubrir que la "argentina" yo pensaba que la tal Rigoberta era sudaca, es UNA CATALANA pija de San Gervasi que se llama Ribó y a la que le cuesta al parecer sentirse española.
> 
> Salvo cuando se trata de cobrar supongo, como todos los suyos.
> 
> ...



No jodas nen, que es paisana    ; menuda gordaca, esa dentro de diez años va a estar jamona que te flipas.Pensaba que era italiana.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Oranguteiras son indepes...

Pa casa paletas


----------



## kabeljau (30 Ene 2022)

Un año, hace tiempo ya, vi que en Eurovisión participaban Israel y Turquía, cambié a otro sitio ya que esos dos países no son de Europa, son del Asia Menor. 
No sé si este año han seguido engañando al respetable.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para quienes no seguimos NWOrdovisión y previos, me podéis hacer un resumen de lo que ha pasado?



Pues como eres de los míos te informo.

Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.

Entre todos los que han presentado había tres candidatas con opciones. Un grupo pseudofolk gallego que vende eso de la singularidad y multiculturalidad que tanto gusta a los progres, mezclado con feminismo cutre y supuestamente reivindicador. Mezclando sin ton ni son una especie de potaje de lo que ellos entienden como tipicamente gallego. Meigas, aquelarres, muñeiras, maricas bailarines, panderetas y tres vacaburras chillonas disfrazadas de brujas podemitas. Pero claro como se trata de reivindicar las "otras Españas" tenían a toda la gentuza de Podemos y los bloqueros detrás, entre otras cosas porque las tipas apestan a nacionalismo etarroide. La canción no estaba mal, la letra puro NWO y la puesta en escena de vergüenza ajena. Eran las candidatas de Yoli Díaz.

Luego una pija catalana de San Gervasi, que ha parido hace poco y parece que quiere reivindicar en clave feminista el papel de las madres, porque parece que hasta la "médica y madre", la Irena Montera o la Bescansa no han parido, en España nunca hubo madres. Como buenos pijos progres y catalanes, se han montado una especie de espectáculo supuestamente original y "transgresor", con una teta de goma y payasadas encima del escenario típicas de subnormales. Pero como era la favorita de la Irena Montera y otros progres catalanoides todo eran parabienes. Y es que ya se sabe que la burguesía catalana nunca se cansará de enseñarnos a los paletos mesetarios en que consiste el buen gusto o el arte modernillo. La canción pegadiza, nada del otro jueves, pero con menciones "sutiles" a la revolución francesa o la rebelión de las mujeres. La puesta en escena aún peor que lo de las gallegas, de vergüenza ajena, pero muy gusto de los gafapastas que gustan de llamar la atención.

Por último una imitación castiza de Jennifer Lopez. Una cubanita criada en España de buen ver, con dos jamones cinco jotas, cantando la típica medianía pachanguera en clave de reguetón que tanto gusta ahora. La canción vulgar aunque comercial. La puesta en escena pues para levantarle la polla a un muerto.

Al final las redes podemitas y asociados no pudieron poner a las suyas porque el jurado profesional consideró que para llevar a Europa era mucho mejor opción el producto comercial y de masas que la payasada progre reinvindicativa. Por tanto ahora los progres están escocidos por el desaire y han montado en cólera. 

Siento haberme extendido tanto, pero era por poner las cosas en contexto.


----------



## Gnomo (30 Ene 2022)

OldTownBoy dijo:


> Ha ganao la tía vuena, pero la bandini era más mejor



Se copia la melodía del As tears go by de los Rolling


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



La Inquisición Progre


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



Esto es España,

una charocracia donde cuatro petardas políticas ponen en la palestra noticias que hace años serían intrascendentes,

lo mismo que ministras saliendo en "Sálvame" apoyando a Rociito,

no somos conscientes de la degradación que estamos sufriendo,

la feminización de la sociedad nos va a destruir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>



Menuda puta mierda,anda que no se ha degradado la cosa desde Sergio Dalma y “bailar pegados”


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



Mis dies.
Ante 3 basurillas de canciones, el jurado ha optado por dar la victoria a la mejor puesta en escena, calidad vocal, vestuario y coreografía a años luz de las otras y además la única que no tenia carga política.
En definitva, que las canciones no valen ninguna una mierda, en todo caso puedes decir que la de la teta tiene algo de originalidad pero la voz y la puesta en escena es penosa y no se puede llevar algo así a eurovisión por mucho que lo vote la gente.
También votaron al chiquilicuatre que no es ni cantante, o a John cobra lo seleccionaron como candidato con la votación popular.
Sin duda, Chanel va a conseguir el mejor puesto de las 3, aunque no creo que gane, ni siquiera que quede entre las 8 primeras pero vete a saber, porque en Europa tienen el gusto en el culo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Cuantas más cosas leo de las favoritas, más me gustaría haber llevado a Blanca Paloma (si Salvador Sosal el portugués ganó con una lenta, por qué no llevar otra lenta en la que al menos cantan bien)


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



No hombre, gracias.
Me imagino que el año que viene lo amarrarán todo bien amarrado para tener en nwordovisión un travesi, una lesbiano faminazi, un morito güeno o las tres cosas a la vez...


----------



## NeoGoldstein (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



jajaja brutal! Qué resumen/análisis, colega!
Era más o menos lo que iba deduciendo por distintos comentarios y tuits, pero me lo has dejado clarinete.

En mi opinión, lo más gracioso es ver a la extrema izquierda tan volcada ahora con el concurso este de Eurovision.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No hombre, gracias.
> Me imagino que el año que viene lo amarrarán todo bien amarrado para tener en nwordovisión un travesi, una lesbiano faminazi, un morito güeno o las tres cosas a la vez...



Posiblemente. Considerando la reacción que han tenido este año, el que viene ya no se les escapa. Eso o más de uno es capaz de ponerse a menstruar incluso sin tener útero.

Es curioso porque si no fuese por la reacción progre, todo este tema hubiese pasado sin pena ni gloria. Pero esta gentuza es TAN SUMAMENTE SOBERBIA que ni siquiera admite no salirse con la suya en un tema completamente baladí o intrascendente.

Y luego hay quien piensa que no están jodidamente enfermos de la cabeza.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (30 Ene 2022)

¿Hay alguien más a quien le importe una higa a quién mierdas manden a Eurovisión?

Esto sí son cosas que nos debieran importar:


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Posiblemente. Considerando la reacción que han tenido este año, el que viene ya no se les escapa. Eso o más de uno es capaz de ponerse a menstruar incluso sin tener útero.
> 
> Es curioso porque si no fuese por la reacción progre, todo este tema hubiese pasado sin pena ni gloria. Pero esta gentuza es TAN SUMAMENTE SOBERBIA que ni siquiera admite no salirse con la suya en un tema completamente baladí o intrascendente.
> 
> Y luego hay quien piensa que no están jodidamente enfermos de la cabeza.



Es que fijate que no piensan en términos de música o gustos sino político o ideológico.

Si fuera por ellos el 100% del arte tendría que pasar por un flitro de censura comunista.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Es que fijate que no piensan en términos de música o gustos sino político o ideológico.
> 
> Si fuera por ellos el 100% del arte tendría que pasar por un flitro de censura comunista.



Pura doctrina estalinista. Comunismo en estado puro. Como todo lo demás, el cine, la literatura, el teatro, el arte solo tiene sentido si está al servicio del poder, del partido o de la causa.

Y luego esta gentuza habla de "libertad". Cuando son lo más despótico y tiránico que ha parido madre. Hasta Savonarola era un libertino al lado de esta basura.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ene 2022)

- "¿que te parece que no haya ganado la canción de la teta?"

-"Francamente me suda la polla".

-" Machista"

-"¿Tienes miedo a las pollas?"


----------



## Ratnik (30 Ene 2022)

Personalmente no me gusta para nada el estilo de música de Chanel pero cuando descubres que esta mujer es una profesional en su campo comparada con quienes competía y sobre todo quienes la critican por no ser lo políticamente correcto ni defender cosas absurdas propias de enajenados mentales y envidiosos de que una persona con mucho talento llegue lejos en su carrera artística.

*Chanel Terrero* nació en 1992 en Cuba, pero se vino a España con tres años y se fue a vivir con su familia a la localidad catalana de Olesa de Monserrat.
Desde muy pequeña comenzó a tomar clases de canto y piano, gimnasia rítmica y danza en la Royal Academy of Dance y con bailarines de la talla de Víctor Ullate, Coco Comín y Gloria Gella, y en cuanto empezó a trabajar de forma profesional se labró un currículum impresionante en la ‘escena Gran Vía’, participando en musicales como ‘Flashdance', ‘Nine’, 'El Rey León’, ‘El guardaespaldas’ o ‘Malinche’, además de en series de televisión como ‘Águila Roja’, ‘El secreto de Puente Viejo’, 'Gym Tony', ‘El continental’ y en la película de Agustí Villaronga ‘El rey de La Habana’.
Además, puede decir que *ha compartido escenario con toda una Shakira*, en la laga a los premios MTV Europe Music Awards de 2010.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ganase quien ganase la "hajenda 2030" ya había ganado..
> 
> A mí me gustaba más la de la teta porque sabía que a las femimierdas les jodía que saliera una madre hablando de las madres y tocándose las tetas. Pensaba que iban a ganar las aldeana-meiras con su lororororoi lororororoi eyyy eyyy..
> 
> ...



La Rigoberta era la opción feminismo TERF y estética de cine español, las Tanxugueiras eran la opción feminismo QUEER y regionalismo provinciano.

De alguna forma eran "performances feministas" encubiertas.

Les ha pasado por delante la multiculturalidad racializada... con estética comercial.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Vi el Benidorm fest totalmente virgen porque en mi casa como gallegos iban con todo con las pandereteiras. Así que me dispuse a verlo. Y objetivamente mi opinión es que la mejor canción era la de la teta, luego las tanxiugueiras y después el del bigote.
> 
> *La que ganó es una especie de Jennifer López de Hacendado*. No creo que quede ni entre las 15 primeras porque la canción es malísima y el muslamen sólo no basta.



¡Hostia!     
¡Casi me atraganto con una galleta que estaba merendando! Hay restos de leche por toda la pantalla de mi pc


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Ratnik dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta para nada el estilo de música de Chanel pero cuando descubres que esta mujer es una profesional en su campo comparada con quienes competía y sobre todo quienes la critican por no ser lo políticamente correcto ni defender cosas absurdas propias de enajenados mentales y envidiosos de que una persona con mucho talento llegue lejos en su carrera artística.
> 
> *Chanel Terrero* nació en 1992 en Cuba, pero se vino a España con tres años y se fue a vivir con su familia a la localidad catalana de Olesa de Monserrat.
> Desde muy pequeña comenzó a tomar clases de canto y piano, gimnasia rítmica y danza en la Royal Academy of Dance y con bailarines de la talla de Víctor Ullate, Coco Comín y Gloria Gella, y en cuanto empezó a trabajar de forma profesional se labró un currículum impresionante en la ‘escena Gran Vía’, participando en musicales como ‘Flashdance', ‘Nine’, 'El Rey León’, ‘El guardaespaldas’ o ‘Malinche’, además de en series de televisión como ‘Águila Roja’, ‘El secreto de Puente Viejo’, 'Gym Tony', ‘El continental’ y en la película de Agustí Villaronga ‘El rey de La Habana’.
> Además, puede decir que *ha compartido escenario con toda una Shakira*, en la laga a los premios MTV Europe Music Awards de 2010.



Por desgracia todo ese CV no sirve de nada si la canción es una puta mierda que no recuerdas a los dos minutos de haberla oído, y del mismo estilo que llevan cada años varias jamonas del este que además tendrán votos de sus vecinos. 

La única "CANTANTE" con mayúsculas era Blanca Paloma, pero por desgracia su tema lucía poco/era poco festivalero(aunque nunca se sabe, para mi sorpresa Salvador SOSAL ganó un festival con una canción sumamente más insulsa)

Al menos lo que parece seguro es que esa cubana hará menos desprecios a nuestra bandera que las gallegas indepes o las femiguarras esas que a lo mejor pensaban ir con los pelazos de las piernas y las axilas y hacer declaraciones políticas contra el partido de 4 millones de votantes.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ene 2022)

> _Let’s go! Llegó la mami_





> _La reina, la dura, una Bugatti_





> _El mundo está loco con este party_





> _Si tengo un problema, no es monetary_





> _Yo vuelvo loquito’ a todos los daddies_





> _Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary_





> _Apenas hago doom, doom_





> _Con mi boom, boom_





> _Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom_





> _Por Miami_




Resumen de la letra: soy puta y mi coño lo disfruta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> La Rigoberta era la opción feminismo TERF y estética de cine español, las Tanxugueiras eran la opción feminismo QUEER y regionalismo provinciano.
> 
> De alguna forma eran "performances feministas" encubiertas.
> 
> Les ha pasado por delante la multiculturalidad racializada... con estética comercial.


----------



## sopelmar (30 Ene 2022)

A llorar a la calle de la lloreria molaba pero era imposible repetir un chikilicuatre, por cierto el público con sus iPhone grabando, todos calvos todos gays


----------



## Libistros (30 Ene 2022)

Acabo de escuchar a la Chanel nº5 (30 segundos he aguantado) y me jode en el alma tener que dar la razón a los rojoprogres pero esto ni representa España ni nada que se le parezca, menos aún que las brujas del BNG. La próxima vez que manden a alguien de Gibraltar, total, para hacer el ridículo cualquier cosa vale.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Los que se preocupan tanto por la Salud Mental...


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Ésta termina en onlyfans y si no, al tiempo..

Y porque ya no hay Interviú que si no, en dos meses la teníamos en portada. Más puta que las gallinas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ésta termina en onlyfans y si no, al tiempo..
> 
> Y porque ya no hay Interviú que si no, en dos meses la teníamos en portada. Más puta que las gallinas.



Que mala es la envidia

Puro talento y trabajo duro


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia
> 
> Puro talento y trabajo duro



Y rodillas más gastadas que un portero de alevines..


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Y rodillas más gastadas que un portero de alevines..



Es lo que pasa cuando no eres una pija que vive entre algodones como la Rigo

Que te regalan todo


----------



## sopelmar (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ésta termina en onlyfans y si no, al tiempo..
> 
> Y porque ya no hay Interviú que si no, en dos meses la teníamos en portada. Más puta que las gallinas.



No te fíes de las apariencias que te llevarás sorpresa, las gallegas tenían morbo y viciosillas


----------



## Libistros (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia
> 
> Puro talento y trabajo duro



Pero más allá de la cuestión política, ¿de verdad a alguien le gusta esta canción?, a mí me parece un bodrio que ni se entiende, si esto es ser España actualmente que nos tire una bomba nuclear Rusia ya porque es grotesco.


----------



## Virolai (30 Ene 2022)

problemas del primer mundo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> No te fíes de las apariencias que te llevarás sorpresa, las gallegas tenían morbo y viciosillas



Como la de la gallina...


----------



## rama_ka (30 Ene 2022)

No sé qué opinará @Edu.R (buen forero pese a ser un pobre madridista) que es quien más sabe de estos temas en este foro. Mi opinión es que la canción de la Rigoberta es una puta mierda que no se come ni medio punto en Eurovisión: ¿Cuantas veces dice ma ma ma? ¿Más que Massiel la la la? Esa canción estaba destinada al puto fracaso y encima propagandística de las feminazis en un festival plagado de maricones pero que son tíos al fin y al cabo. De las gallegas ni hablo, basura simplemente.

La canción que ha ganado probablemente se quede por encima de la cota de los 10 últimos, lo que para España es éxito absoluto.

Recuerda a la canción de Chipre de 2018. La de Chipre es mucho mejor, claro.


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



No tiene que llorar ni pedir perdón a nadie, el que ríe el último ríe mejor y ella reirá muchiísimo en Turín donde hará un papel extraordinario. Y las oranguteiras y la de las tetas se comerán un mojón bien grande desde su casa.
Y lo veremos.


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> No te fíes de las apariencias que te llevarás sorpresa, las gallegas tenían morbo y viciosillas



Conocí a una cubana, Maylays (porque sonaba a My life) que era puta reputa.

El cuckold de turno le abrió una pescadería y la cubanita se cepillaba a su suegro (de cerca de setenta años) en los ratos libres.

Una vez uno me dijo, si le das 30 pavos te la follas tú también.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> - "¿que te parece que no haya ganado la canción de la teta?"
> 
> -"Francamente me suda la polla".
> 
> ...



Jojojo, muy bueno, me lo apunto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Ratnik dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta para nada el estilo de música de Chanel pero cuando descubres que esta mujer es una profesional en su campo comparada con quienes competía y sobre todo quienes la critican por no ser lo políticamente correcto ni defender cosas absurdas propias de enajenados mentales y envidiosos de que una persona con mucho talento llegue lejos en su carrera artística.
> 
> *Chanel Terrero* nació en 1992 en Cuba, pero se vino a España con tres años y se fue a vivir con su familia a la localidad catalana de Olesa de Monserrat.
> Desde muy pequeña comenzó a tomar clases de canto y piano, gimnasia rítmica y danza en la Royal Academy of Dance y con bailarines de la talla de Víctor Ullate, Coco Comín y Gloria Gella, y en cuanto empezó a trabajar de forma profesional se labró un currículum impresionante en la ‘escena Gran Vía’, participando en musicales como ‘Flashdance', ‘Nine’, 'El Rey León’, ‘El guardaespaldas’ o ‘Malinche’, además de en series de televisión como ‘Águila Roja’, ‘El secreto de Puente Viejo’, 'Gym Tony', ‘El continental’ y en la película de Agustí Villaronga ‘El rey de La Habana’.
> Además, puede decir que *ha compartido escenario con toda una Shakira*, en la laga a los premios MTV Europe Music Awards de 2010.



La puesta en escena al menos sin duda es la más profesional de todas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Resumen de la letra: soy puta y mi coño lo disfruta.



¿Y? ¡Freedom for the "putas"!!


----------



## Genomito (30 Ene 2022)

El desconjono padre

Preparan un bodorrio para simular que se elige de forma transparente una tema feminista, se les lía la cosa, les sale mal, y gana de rebote una choni poligonera, hipersexualizada, cosificada y promocionando los beneficios de la prostitución. Exactamente lo contrario de lo que querían. Tipical PSOE. 

La gente que está detrás son del mismo grupo que elaboran los presupuestos generales del Estado. De hecho ahí estaba el Maxim Huerta de maestro de ceremonias.

Disfruten lo televotado.


----------



## silenus (30 Ene 2022)

Tanto rollo reivindicativo de las tetas y no se las sacaron.

Menudo bluff.


----------



## Genomito (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La puesta en escena al menos sin duda es la más profesional de todas.



¿La de la jinetera? 

Ésto ya es un descojono


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues como eres de los míos te informo.
> 
> Al parecer han convertido el ya casi extinto festival de Benidorm en una especie de preselección de los posibles candidatos a Eurovisión.
> 
> ...



Jaja, joer, ¿extendido?, se me ha hecho corto. Mis díes.


----------



## UNGERN (30 Ene 2022)

Las veces que dejaron votar solo al público se llevaron un susto con John Cobra y les salió el Chiquiliquatre. Por eso crearon lo del jurado. A saber quien habría llegado a concursar en Benidorm y luego en Eurovisión.

Yo llevaría a Eurovisión a lo peor de lo peor, total si luego los criterios de voto son los que son.


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 Ene 2022)

Hay que tener moral para seguir yendo a ese concurso...

O quizá son mugrosos que disfrutan viendo perder a España.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> ¿La de la jinetera?
> 
> Ésto ya es un descojono



Hombre, estoy hablando en términos comparativos, no sé si habrás visto esta "danza" (o lo que sea), a partir de 0:58:


----------



## Calahan (30 Ene 2022)

Don Pimpón dijo:


> una gran paradoja. España sin Cataluña se muere… y Cataluña sin los emigrantes se muere (una cubana esta vez, en el pasado charnegos…)
> al menos las gallegas modernizaron su baile. No veo yo una tecnosardana en un horizonte cercano



Qué va a ser catalana... 
Cataluña sin emigrantes estaría de puta madre. 
DE PUTA MADRE!


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo creo que la Bandini tenía verdaderas oportunidades de ganar...bueno, la canción, porque la puesta en escena del vídeo que habéis colgado es una mierda.
> 
> Tendrían que haberla presentado vestida como la Libertad guiando al pueblo para que la gente supiera a qué se refiere con lo de Delacroix y bailando mucho mejor.



Pero si la canción es una ñoñería vomitiva, hombre, que da hasta vergüenza ajena. Lo de la cubana por lo menos es "pop".


----------



## Libistros (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hombre, estoy hablando en términos comparativos, no sé si habrás visto esta "danza" (o lo que sea), a partir de 0:58:



Jajaja!, esto tiene que ser un mal chiste. Estoy en la pesadilla de una noche de resaca en la que el mundo se ha ido a la mierda de manera irreparable porque si no es así no se entiende nada. En fin,... Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma...marrachadas.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Ene 2022)

Donde haya tetas hay alegría. A la Bandini la daba unos buenos bandazos. A saber que hubiese hecho la Bandini en eurovision, lo mismo hasta las hubiese enseñado, que por cierto la que salio con ella al escenario en Logroño si que enseño una. A partir del minuto 3:45


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> La cancion de la teta y su mama no vale una mierda ¿Que reivindican? que se pueda amamantar en publico como se hace y se ha hecho de toda la vida de dios. A mos no jodas, nunca he oido eso de que las tetas den miedo pero si que los penes y el semen son asquerosos.
> 
> Por otro lado, las gallegas eran lo mejor que se podia haber presentado... y de nuevo mandamos una cancion mierdosa. Propongo que la proxima enviemos un video de tiktok.
> 
> ...



Con los mojinos arrasamos sin duda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me parto, me acabo de enterar de que la
> canción ganadora se llama slomo, sospechosamente parecido a _shlomo, _que es una variante de _shalom._
> 
> Se ríen en vuestra cara y aplaudís con gusto.



Slow-motion.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Nos dan un 9


----------



## Roquete (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero si la canción es una ñoñería vomitiva, hombre, que da hasta vergüenza ajena. Lo de la cubana por lo menos es "pop".



La canción de Bandini suena a himno y tiene un estribillo reconocible. La canción de la cubana es una nada, como todas las canciones de Eurovisión.

De hecho es tan de la mala calidad de Eurovisión que puede que la hayan escogido porque ya está decidido que España va a ganar este año.


----------



## Calahan (30 Ene 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Pija catalana que se dedica a la música porque el dinero de sus papis lo vale, y suficientemente inteligente para no declararse indepe en público porque solo de las ventas en el país inventat no se come.



Los pijos catalanes de indepes cero. No hablan ni catalán...


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La canción de Bandini suena a himno y tiene un estribillo reconocible. La canción de la cubana es una nada, como todas las canciones de Eurovisión.
> 
> De hecho es tan de la mala calidad de Eurovisión que puede que la hayan escogido porque ya está decidido que España va a ganar este año.



Mo-mo-mo-mo-mo-mo. Amos, no me jodas. Esta iba a dar la nota sacándose la teta e intentando que la imagen diera la vuelta al mundo. A dar la nota, vamos, pero no la musical. No nos engañemos. Como si a estas alturas una teta más o menos tuviera la más mínima importancia, encima. Delacroix. No me jodas, ¿Sabrán estas parguelas el significado de la palabra "libertad"?


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para quienes no seguimos NWOrdovisión y previos, me podéis hacer un resumen de lo que ha pasado?



Que al menos hemos parado al NWO desde España, seguimos siendo la reserva espiritual de occidente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La canción de Bandini suena a himno y tiene un estribillo reconocible. La canción de la cubana es una nada, como todas las canciones de Eurovisión.
> 
> De hecho es tan de la mala calidad de Eurovisión que puede que la hayan escogido porque ya está decidido que España va a ganar este año.



Es Mozart o Wagner


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> La canción de Chanel me parece una mierda, pero le da mil vueltas a las femiretrasadas y a les gallegues de los berridos/berridas/berrides no solo en la música, sino en escenografía y preparación.
> Joder la canción de las tetas parece una fiesta de final de curso de 3º de la ESO. Y el fanatismo por les gallegues sencillamente no lo entiendo, algunos incluso llaman a eso "música celta" (poca música celta han escuchado...).



La de la Rigoberta Tetarrini es como una de María Ostiz o de esas de seminarista simplonas y ñoñas de antaño. Pero sin voz, sin gracia, sin melodía destacable y más simplona aún. Y más de antaño, por mucha teta pretendidamente posmoderna que le ponga.


----------



## Calahan (30 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Donde haya tetas hay alegría. A la Bandini la daba unos buenos bandazos. A saber que hubiese hecho la Bandini en eurovision, lo mismo hasta las hubiese enseñado, que por cierto la que salio con ella al escenario en Logroño si que enseño una. A partir del minuto 3:45



Ya enseñó tetas en youtube con the mamzelles.


----------



## Yomismita (30 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> No te fíes de las apariencias que te llevarás sorpresa, las gallegas tenían morbo y viciosillas



¿Las meigas? Si me dice usted estas otras gallegas...


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ya enseñó tetas en youtube con the mamzelles.



que eres el que sale con el paraguas? que quieres que te diga, los pechos masculinos no me dicen ná


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Las meigas? Si me dice usted estas otras gallegas...



Jaja, el vídeo y la letra es la bomba. Esto es lo que había que llevar a Eurotostón.

Edito: e incluso con referencia (1:38-1:49) a este tema, que es una canción feminista o integradora o como se quiera llamar, por cierto, pero de calidac:


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues yo no se que veis en esta canción. A mi me parece un absoluto cagarro. Esta canción no la vota ninguna nación del este de Europa, que por si alguien no lo sabe, son mayoría absolutísima dentro de los países que conforman Europa.



Yo no le veo nada (aparte de un ridículo espantoso). No sería yo quien la votase.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Ene 2022)

A mí me hubiera gustado que ganara la tía de la canción feminista. ¿Os imagináis los caretos de quedar la última? Los lloriqueos y los gritos de histeria de las feminazis en Twitter hubieran sido antológicos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> A mí me hubiera gustado que ganara la tía de la canción feminista. ¿Os imagináis los caretos de quedar la última? Los lloriqueos y los gritos de histeria de las feminazis en Twitter hubieran sido antológicos.



Obviamente la culpa sería de la Europa tardo franquistas heteropatriarcal.
Suya nunca.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Ene 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Obviamente la culpa sería de la Europa tardo franquistas heteropatriarcal.
> Suya nunca.



Pues no podrían replicar nada de eso, teniendo en cuenta que en el resto de Europa son mucho más NWO y feminazi que lo que hay por aquí.


----------



## Genomito (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> No tiene que llorar ni pedir perdón a nadie, el que ríe el último ríe mejor y ella reirá muchiísimo en Turín *donde hará un papel extraordinario*. Y las oranguteiras y la de las tetas se comerán un mojón bien grande desde su casa.
> Y lo veremos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> A mí me hubiera gustado que ganara la tía de la canción feminista. ¿Os imagináis los caretos de quedar la última? Los lloriqueos y los gritos de histeria de las feminazis en Twitter hubieran sido antológicos.



Si es un himno...


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ya enseñó tetas en youtube con the mamzelles.



vergüenza ajena ha adquirido un nuevo significado para mi....

que hay tios que van a ese tipo de conciertos....


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Pues no podrían replicar nada de eso, teniendo en cuenta que en el resto de Europa son mucho más NWO y feminazi que lo que hay por aquí.



Vivo en Holanda, y otra cosa no, pero te aseguro que la pantomima feminazi y la ridícula politización que hacen de todo en España aquí no existe. Al igual que no existen locas leyes viogen.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ene 2022)

Me he leído el hilo entero, he disfrutado mucho algunos comentarios, especialmente los de @luisgarciaredondo y no he visto ni oído ni una sola de las canciones candidatas.

Y creo que no lo voy a hacer hasta mañana porque, por la pinta, igual si las veo ahora no duermo.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> No sé qué opinará @Edu.R (buen forero pese a ser un pobre madridista) que es quien más sabe de estos temas en este foro. Mi opinión es que la canción de la Rigoberta es una puta mierda que no se come ni medio punto en Eurovisión: ¿Cuantas veces dice ma ma ma? ¿Más que Massiel la la la? Esa canción estaba destinada al puto fracaso y encima propagandística de las feminazis en un festival plagado de maricones pero que son tíos al fin y al cabo. De las gallegas ni hablo, basura simplemente.
> 
> La canción que ha ganado probablemente se quede por encima de la cota de los 10 últimos, lo que para España es éxito absoluto.
> 
> Recuerda a la canción de Chipre de 2018. La de Chipre es mucho mejor, claro.



Por alusiones y gracias por los piropos.

Las canciones de Rigoberta o Tanxugueiras eran para hacer top-5 o bottom-5. Podían funcionar de cine por ser una fumada, o podían no entenderse una mierda.

Con "Slomo", yo creo que España va a conseguir el mejor resultado en muchos años, pero no es una canción para hacer nada especialmente relevante. Pero vaya, para lo que es España en Eurovisión es un avance. Una media tabla.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Primer top5 de eurofans

Chanel, Top1


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Es que no entiendo porque han querido politizar el Benidorm Fest.

La idea de TVE era y es muy buena para levantar de una vez a España en Eurovisión. Había en esta 1º edición bastante variedad de canciones, todas por lo menos escuchables (Salvo la de Luna Ki) y la cosa ha empezado a irse de madre y al final llegó a los políticos. Y claro, a partir de ahi ya sabemos como somos en este pais.

Es una pena que haya terminado de esta manera, porque al final a los españoles nos gusta sentirnos muy y mucho españoles, pero en Eurovisión es todo lo contrario. Decimos que Eurovisión es basura porque lo hacemos mal, en vez de reconocer que es un evento que tiene bastante prestigio en muchos paises de Europa y que no estamos a la altura del evento.

En fin, a ver si Chanel lo hace bien y la gente vuelve a creerse que musicalmente no somos tan mierdosos (Aunque sea más por lo que baila que por lo que canta), que en este pais hay talento, pero simplemente hay que dar medios para que se canalice.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Estamos locos o que.


Como va a votar un jurado antes al akelarre feminazi de la teta vs una cancion normal y muy buena coreografica.


Aqui la gente diciendo que le gusta la canción que parece un poema de una niña de 12 años en el 8-M.



Por cierto, ahora piden que sea por votación popular, esa que tuvieron que quitar porque los paises amigos se votaban entre ellos, en vez de juzgar la calidad. Menudo pais....


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Ene 2022)

Que se jodan pero ese mierda festival me importa un comino.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> A mí me hubiera gustado que ganara la tía de la canción feminista. ¿Os imagináis los caretos de quedar la última? Los lloriqueos y los gritos de histeria de las feminazis en Twitter hubieran sido antológicos.



No se trataba de ganar. No había ninguna intención artística. Se trataba de enseñar la teta al mundo. Que no nos enteramos.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No se trataba de ganar. No había ninguna intención artística. Se trataba de enseñar la teta al mundo. Que no nos enteramos.



¿Pero es que se creen que no hemos visto ni tocado una teta en la vida? Parece que creen que las tetas no nos gustan o que nos ofenden XD


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (30 Ene 2022)

Jhon Cobra revindicaba el cáncer de próstata, y no salió porque la ultraderecha tiene una masculínidat frajil.


----------



## Esse est deus (30 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La canción es una mierda, pero me la fo a la chanel



Dicen que tiene sorpresa


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

He vuelto a poner las 3 canciones de marras para compararlas (alguna no he podido ni terminarla de lo infumable que es) y que digan lo que quieran, pero la elección del jurado es bien sencilla, esto no es un Manel Navarro II que sí que fue un Tongo descarado y de hecho quedó el ultimo luego como era de esperar.

La decisión del jurado en este caso es bien sencilla.
La canción de Chanel es casi tan basura como las otras, es difícil decidir cual es peor de las 3, pero la cubana la canta mucho mejor que las meigas berreantes o la catalana de la teta desafinante y que tiene muy poco chorro de voz, y además de cantar mejor lo hace bailando, que tiene mas merito.

Resumiendo, la cubana tiene mucha mejor voz, aunque en este tema no luce nada.
La puesta en escena, la coreografía, la calidad de las bailarines, la indumentaria, los efectos luminosos, y la interpretación en general es muy superior en el tema de Chanel, que las otras que son una basura en todos los sentidos.

La cubana destila energía, garra, fuerza, simpatía, como no lo hacen las otras y su tema esta infinitamente mas trabajado y es mucho más difícil de interpretar, y trasmite mayor elegancia, y ya sabemos que en eurovisión es muy importante la imagen, la escenografía y los efectos. Digamos que es casi tan importante como la calidad de la canción, y por eso siempre nos llevamos un mojón, ya que llevamos autenticas trazas representativas y coreografías penosas.

La calidad musical de la canción de Chanel es nula, pero no olvidemos que es un tema pegadizo de un estilo musical de moda en el mundo entero, y eso es un plus, por mucho que los puristas tengan aversión hacia el.

El argumento absurdo que ha dado la progresía para concluir que el jurado está comprado o es un tongo, es hacernos creer que el pueblo es soberano y siempre tiene razón, que lo que dice el pueblo es la verdad y la canción más votada es la mejor, porque tienen más razón 8 millones de españoles que un jurado de 5 personas.
Se nos olvida que el pueblo votó a Chiquilicuatre, que el pueblo puso a Sanchez de presidente del gobierno, a Ada Colao y a Carmena de alcaldesa de Barcelona y Madrid respectivamente, etc. etc. o sin irnos mas lejos, el pueblo votó a Chavez y a Hitler en sus respectivas épocas.

El pueblo vota una canción igual que vota a un partido político, es decir, vota visceralmente, por emociones, a aquello con lo que se identifica más, aunque sea de peor calidad, o por afinidad política.
Todas las gallegas han votado a las chungueiras esas, aunque sea una mierda, solo porque son gallegas y cantan en Gallego, y las feminazis han votado a la canción de la teta, solo porque reividica a la maternidad, aunque cante penoso.
En cambio, no han votado a una cubana reguetonera porque no se han identificado con ella y lo que canta, no porque sea peor opción.

Con esto no digo que el jurado tenga más razón, pero ellos saben mejor lo que funciona en Europa y valoran más cosas que las simples emociones que les despierta la letra y lo que representa la canción, como las capacidades de baile, artísticas y vocales de los interpretes y el potencial que tiene para dejarnos en un buen lugar.
Por eso es necesario que un jurado profesional tenga un peso importante en el resultado final para filtrar posibles distorsiones del "voto popular" que no nos olvidemos que en operación triunfo dio ganadora a Rosa cuando David Bisbal era muchísimo mejor artista a todos los niveles como luego se ha demostrado (aunque a mi no me guste).

Es posible que un jurado tan pequeño de solo 5 personas carezca de objetividad y sea fácilmente corrompible y beneficien a alguien por puro interés como ya se vio con Manel Navarro de forma ultra descarada, pero como ya hemos dicho, el jurado popular también carece de objetividad.
Por ejemplo, la mayoría de los gallegos y pro multiculturalismo votarán a las gallegas, y las feminazis votarán a la catalana de la teta, aunque no canten bien, porque se sienten "representados". 
Un jurado popular objetivo tendría que ser que se pregunte a 3000 personas al azar y puntuar las canciones sin saber nada de las que cantan ni de donde son. Si esperamos a que la gente llame, pues la objetividad se pierde, y mas allá de la calidad de una canción se está votando en muchas ocasiones reivindicaciones políticas, nacionalistas o cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Pero es que se creen que no hemos visto ni tocado una teta en la vida? Parece que creen que las tetas no nos gustan o que nos ofenden XD



Pues o eso o es que media sociedad de golpe ha revertido a la fase anal infantil. Porque no hay otra explicación.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> He vuelto a poner las 3 canciones de marras para compararlas (alguna no he podido ni terminarla de lo infumable que es) y que digan lo que quieran, pero la elección del jurado es bien sencilla, esto no es un Manel Navarro II que sí que fue un Tongo descarado y de hecho quedó el ultimo luego como era de esperar.
> 
> La decisión del jurado en este caso es bien sencilla.
> La canción de Chanel es casi tan basura como las otras, es difícil decidir cual es peor de las 3, pero la cubana la canta mucho mejor que las meigas berreantes o la catalana de la teta desafinante y que tiene muy poco chorro de voz, y además de cantar mejor lo hace bailando, que tiene mas merito.
> ...



Por eso en un sistema político serio tiene que haber dos poderes equivalentes y enfrentados: el ejecutivo, que aplica las normas y manda en imprevistos, y el legislativo, que hace las normas. El estado y el pueblo respectivamente, colaborando y también vigilándose y controlándose mutuamente. Como descubrieron y dejaron escrito Montesquieu y Locke. Los regímenes en los que hay solo una de las dos patas, como aquellos en los que una pata emana de la otra, al final fracasan porque se acaban por transformar en tiranías, de la que acabamos de ver un atisbo, por cierto, en nuestro caso con lo del covid. Rousseau metió la pata y llevó a Europa a 250 años de fracaso político, en donde todavía estamos.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Slow-motion.



Sí, sólo hay que ver la letra para entender la clarísima relación con slow motion.

Para que quede claro, su productor es Keith Harris






Keith Kahn-Harris — Wikipédia







www.no-regime.com







> Ha publicado artículos académicos y no académicos sobre judaísmo, escenas musicales, música heavy metal, transgresión, Israel, comunidades, diálogo, religión, etnia, discurso político y negación.


----------



## TedKord (30 Ene 2022)

Eurovisión es un festival principalmente para HOMOS y a los HOMOS no nos gusta ni el perroflautismo ni las putas locas con pelos en los sobacos. ¿Quienes son las ídolas de los gays? Madonna, JLO, Britney Spears... Todas estas divas del pop. La Chanel es mucho más próxima al público objetivo del festival que ninguna de las otras propuestas.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

Rojos y progres de mierda llorando por las redes,

*ME NVTRE*


----------



## Culozilla (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues o eso o es que media sociedad de golpe ha revertido a la fase anal infantil. Porque no hay otra explicación.



Yo la verdad es que ya me he perdido, lo reconozco. ¿En qué momento decidieron las feminazis que a los hombres las tetas no nos gustan, nos escandalizan y las odiamos?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ene 2022)

Resumen para vagos:

Chanel: cubana viviendo en España desde los 3 años canta en espanglish, tiene pegada algo de ritmo y la chica sabe moverse, lleva en el mundillo desde los 3 años y se nota que es su pasión. Fuera de la canción habla español de Dios francamente correcto. Pese a que canta en inglés al usar palabras y frases en espanglish, es nuestra mejor opción para que el español siga llegando a público internacional.

Feminazis con pijama de psiquiátrico: la canción de la menestra feminazi, vestuario, canción y baile ridículo, parecen recién sacadas de una fábrica de locas del coño, bailarinas muy feas y con cara de odio.

Brujas satanistas gallegas: sólo falta una olla ahí en medio + palos de brujas pirujas y que vayan echando ingredientes mientras cantan chillan, imposible oirla más de una vez, si vas en coche y la ponen en la radio dan ganas de estrellarse contra el muro más próximo + muerte semi indolora.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que ya me he perdido, lo reconozco. ¿En qué momento decidieron las feminazis que a los hombres las tetas no nos gustan, nos escandalizan y las odiamos?



Yo creo que lo de que nos dan miedo es por la canción de la pija esta, los politicastros no pierden comba para apuntarse a la moda del momento si les cuadra con su etiqueta (pseudo)ideológica.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ene 2022)

Patria y Vida, basura socialkomunista!


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Resumen para vagos:
> 
> Chanel: cubana viviendo en España desde los 3 años canta en espanglish, tiene pegada algo de ritmo y la chica sabe moverse, lleva en el mundillo desde los 3 años y se nota que es su pasión. Fuera de la canción habla español de Dios francamente correcto. Pese a que canta en inglés al usar palabras y frases en espanglish, es nuestra mejor opción para que el español siga llegando a público internacional.
> 
> ...



La de las gallegas puede ser más o menos potable, como canción, la escenografía cero patatero, pero para un festival folclórico más bien, en Eurivisión no la veo. La ñoñez de las mamás, para volver a los años 60 con María Ostiz si le quitas la teta, bueno, o con ella y el complejo de Edipo entero si quieres; para fuego de campamento juvenil más bien. La única "eurovisiva" de las tres, sin duda la de la cubana. Te puede gustar o no gustar, pero comparativamente y para el fin al que va destinada, está claro.


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

Yo personalmente si de mi hubiera dependido, estratégicamente habría llevado la canción de la teta, porque aunque es mala a dolor en todos los sentidos, es original y el feminazismo vende mucho en ese festival. Igual daba la sorpresa (aunque sin pasar del puesto 10 claro).
Por lo menos no han dejado que mande el jurado popular, porque si finalmente nos representan las brujas gallegas esas nos llevamos un rosco como un estadio.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de las gallegas puede ser más o menos potable, como canción, la escenografía cero patatero, pero para un festival folclórico más bien, en Eurivisión no la veo. La ñoñez de las mamás, para volver a los años 60 con María Ostiz si le quitas la teta, bueno, o con ella y el complejo de Edipo entero si quieres; para fuego de campamento juvenil más bien. La única "eurovisiva" de las tres, sin duda la de la cubana. Te puede gustar o no gustar, pero comparativamente está claro.



Es que lo de "Eurovisivo" ya no existe. Hace 10-15 años si, el festival era bastante guetto y había muy pocas fórmulas "musicales". Pero hoy en día hay de todo. Me puede valer el concepto "petardo", pero es que ni aun así te garantizas nada.

La canción de Chanel no es gran cosa, pero la tipa se monta un numerazo, y eso España no lo ha tenido nunca en Eurovisión desde que la puesta en escena es un elemento relevante porque todo el mundo hace algo. Como digo, es un avance en la dirección correcta.


----------



## Avila256 (30 Ene 2022)

Rigoberta Bandini: una oportunidad perdida para España y un triunfo musical más allá de 'Eurovisión'


Ay, mamá lo tenía todo. Combina la filosofía de Abba, Mocedades y hasta un punto de Chiquilicuatre. En el buen sentido de la palabra Chiquilicuatre,...




amp.20minutos.es





Como rabia la izquierda extrema


----------



## pamplinero (30 Ene 2022)

Ufff, acabo de ver el video, por curiosidad. Madre mia que frikada de piradas. Esto en eurovision, lo considerarian una puta frikada del estilo chiquilicuatre y no nos darian ni un puto punto.

Lo que pasa es que la progresia nacional esta tan enferma, que estas cosas lo ven normal, una cancion "valiente" y mamarrachadas por el estilo. Las Chungeiras esas gallegas aun podrian tener un pase.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que lo de "Eurovisivo" ya no existe. Hace 10-15 años si, el festival era bastante guetto y había muy pocas fórmulas "musicales". Pero hoy en día hay de todo. Me puede valer el concepto "petardo", pero es que ni aun así te garantizas nada.
> 
> La canción de Chanel no es gran cosa, pero la tipa se monta un numerazo, y eso España no lo ha tenido nunca en Eurovisión desde que la puesta en escena es un elemento relevante porque todo el mundo hace algo. Como digo, es un avance en la dirección correcta.



Bueno, por "eurovisivo" me refería a eso, canción pero también espectáculo. A nadie le interesan las reivindicaciones posmoderas o las paletadas etnocéntricas, salvo que vayan envueltas en buenos fuegos artificiales, en cuyo caso lo importante será el envoltorio, no el "mensaje" (que además siempre es más impostado que un euro de madera).


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de las gallegas puede ser más o menos potable, como canción, la escenografía cero patatero, pero para un festival folclórico más bien, en Eurivisión no la veo. La ñoñez de las mamás, para volver a los años 60 con María Ostiz si le quitas la teta, bueno, o con ella y el complejo de Edipo entero si quieres; para fuego de campamento juvenil más bien. La única "eurovisiva" de las tres, sin duda la de la cubana. Te puede gustar o no gustar, pero comparativamente y para el fin al que va destinada, está claro.



Yo creo que la de las gallegas es para llevarse un 0 de libro y sin discusión en este festival.
La de la teta es incognita, puede caer en gracia y llevarse un puesto por la mitad alta de la tabla, o caer del puesto 30 para abajo.
La de la cubana, pues es la única de las 3 que puede quedar por encima del puesto 10, pero también puede quedar en el puesto 10 empezando por abajo. Depende mucho de que no lleven mas canciones similares y de que no salga de las primeras, pues para cuando termine la gente se habrá olvidado de ella.
De todos modos, habiendonos librado de que vayan las brujas y viendo como rabian los progres, creo que la eleccion de la cubana es correcta. Me da igual como quede.


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Ufff, acabo de ver el video, por curiosidad. Madre mia que frikada de piradas. Esto en eurovision, lo considerarian una puta frikada del estilo chiquilicuatre y no nos darian ni un puto punto.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que la progresia nacional esta tan enferma, que estas cosas lo ven normal, una cancion "valiente" y mamarrachadas por el estilo. Las Chungeiras esas gallegas aun podrian tener un pase.



Ojo, que el chiquilicuatre tuvo muchos mas puntos que cantantes consagrados. Quedó el 16, porque ahí se valoró la originalidad y el toque de humor.


----------



## Strokeholm (30 Ene 2022)

Le Paise


----------



## pamplinero (30 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ojo, que el chiquilicuatre tuvo muchos mas puntos que cantantes consagrados. Quedó el 16, porque ahí se valoró la originalidad y el toque de humor.




Cierto, dejando aparte el frikismo, era bastante viral y original en su momento. A diferencia de las locas estas del coño (o de la teta) que estan ya mas que trasnochadas.


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Primer top5 de eurofans
> 
> Chanel, Top1



Porque no va a ganar, pero si sucediera, ya puede empezar a cavar toda la progresía un bunker para esconderse bajo tierra y ya no salir nunca.


----------



## ivanito (30 Ene 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Cierto, dejando aparte el frikismo, era bastante viral y original en su momento. A diferencia de las locas estas del coño (o de la teta) que estan ya mas que trasnochadas.



Y del sobaco peludo de la rubia de los minitatuajes.


----------



## pamplinero (30 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Y del sobaco peludo de la rubia de los minitatuajes.




Ostia puta, no me he fijado en eso, pero menos mal, sino, no podria dormir.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Primer top5 de eurofans
> 
> Chanel, Top1



La de Bulgaria tiene muy buena pinta. La de Moldavia parece un ejemplo de cómo meter un tema folclórico que tenga sentido en este festival.

Edito: veo la de Moldavia, y no, demasiado "country":



La de Bulgaria es muy buen tema, pelín estandar, pero bueno. Cantan en inglés:


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Resumen para vagos:
> 
> Chanel: cubana viviendo en España desde los 3 años canta en espanglish, tiene pegada algo de ritmo y la chica sabe moverse, lleva en el mundillo desde los 3 años y se nota que es su pasión. Fuera de la canción habla español de Dios francamente correcto. Pese a que canta en inglés al usar palabras y frases en espanglish, es nuestra mejor opción para que el español siga llegando a público internacional.
> 
> ...




Impecable resumen.


----------



## Expat (31 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



Ni argentina ni italiana. Rigoberta Bandini es su nombre artistico. Ella es de Barcelona.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de Bulgaria tiene muy buena pinta. La de Moldavia parece un ejemplo de cómo meter un tema folclórico que tenga sentido en este festival.



Hasta mediados de febrero no empiezan a salir las canciones, además que muchas veces no sale la versión final. Hasta principios de marzo no se puede decir nada. 

Siempre hay que fijarse sobretodo en Escandinavos, Bálticos, Caucaso, Italia y últimamente Francia. Casi todo lo gordo sale de ahi, el resto de paises ocasionalmente te sacan algo, pero no suelen. Por ejemplo, los Balcánicos últimamente casi nunca sacan nada relevante. Suiza últimamente lleva una racha brutal, Bélgica según el año trae temazo o mierda... no se puede generalizar, pero es muy pronto todavía.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2022)

*¡¡¡Pero a quien narices le puede importar Eurovi-sión!!!*


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hasta mediados de febrero no empiezan a salir las canciones, además que muchas veces no sale la versión final. Hasta principios de marzo no se puede decir nada.
> 
> Siempre hay que fijarse sobretodo en Escandinavos, Bálticos, Caucaso, Italia y últimamente Francia. Casi todo lo gordo sale de ahi, el resto de paises ocasionalmente te sacan algo, pero no suelen. Por ejemplo, los Balcánicos últimamente casi nunca sacan nada relevante. Suiza últimamente lleva una racha brutal, Bélgica según el año trae temazo o mierda... no se puede generalizar, pero es muy pronto todavía.



No suelo seguir estos salseos, de hecho me he dado cuenta de que de los últimos 20 años hay más de un 50% de canciones que como si no las hubiera oído en mi vida. Pero vamos, que el caso de este año con "el combate de la muerte a tres" en la final tiene su interés "antropológico", digámoslo así.

España en Eurovisión desde 1961 hasta el año pasado. Se han primado los solistas (o dúos o grupos vocales pequeños) con poca parafernalia hasta que entramos en los 2000, a partir del 2005 o así empiezan las coreografías y las puestas en escena se van haciendo cada vez más complejas:


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (31 Ene 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> VOTAS MAL, CANTAS MAL, TODO MAL



Pero, pero.. ese video es sublime!!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Uno de los mejores temas de Eurovisión de toda su historia, la canción ganadora de 1994, por Irlanda, de cuando aún era un concurso digno. Paul Harrington & Charlie McGettigan: "Rock and Roll Kids".


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (31 Ene 2022)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados con este tema. Por un lado me repugna enormemente que el voto popular sea un paripé, para eso no haberlo puesto. Y que vaya una cubana, con un tema cubano, a representar a España también me parece repulsivo. Por otro lado el feminazismo y nacionalismo rancio de las dos favoritas, la Rigotetas y las chungueiras, me repugna también en extremo.

Debería haber ganado otro grupo que no fuese ninguno de esos tres, eso es lo que me queda en claro. También saco en claro que, mientras los medios de desinformación masivos sigan manipulando tanto a la gente ésta debería carecer de todo tipo de participación política, ya sea en un concurso musical o en unas urnas. El daño que los medios de desinformación están haciendo a las sociedades occidentales es TREMENDO, el lavado de cerebro es ABISMAL. Nunca antes en la historia reciente de occidente han habido tantas injusticias y barbaridades a nivel económico, sanitario o jurídico como ahora, Y NADIE DICE NADA NI PROTESTA.

Esto del euromierdón es una muestra más de hacia dónde vamos como sociedad y como pueblo. Es necesaria una dictadura militar muy dura y mucha sangre y dolor para poder revertir la situación tan lamentable que tenemos en España.


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Tengo sentimientos encontrados con este tema. Por un lado me repugna enormemente que el voto popular sea un paripé, para eso no haberlo puesto. Y que vaya una cubana, con un tema cubano, a representar a España también me parece repulsivo. Por otro lado el feminazismo y nacionalismo rancio de las dos favoritas, la Rigotetas y las chungueiras, me repugna también en extremo.
> 
> Debería haber ganado otro grupo que no fuese ninguno de esos tres, eso es lo que me queda en claro. También saco en claro que, mientras los medios de desinformación masivos sigan manipulando tanto a la gente ésta debería carecer de todo tipo de participación política, ya sea en un concurso musical o en unas urnas. El daño que los medios de desinformación están haciendo a las sociedades occidentales es TREMENDO, el lavado de cerebro es ABISMAL. Nunca antes en la historia reciente de occidente han habido tantas injusticias y barbaridades a nivel económico, sanitario o jurídico como ahora, Y NADIE DICE NADA NI PROTESTA.
> 
> Esto del euromierdón es una muestra más de hacia dónde vamos como sociedad y como pueblo. Es necesaria una dictadura militar muy dura y mucha sangre y dolor para poder revertir la situación tan lamentable que tenemos en España.



El tema de la Chanel nos vamos a hartar de oírlo, es pegadizo y va a triunfar. Lo llevo oido hoy varias veces y cuando más lo oigo más le veo los méritos. Sin duda, muy superior a la segunda y a la tercera, ahora lo tengo claro, esos seguramente se olvidarán pronto. Y solo hablo de música y espectáculo. Si entramos en significados, el tema de la cubana-española (óyela hablar, su acento es español perfecto, se ha criado aquí, es tan española como tú o yo), no representa exactamente a lo cubano, más bien a lo hispano-norteamericano. A mí no me desagrada ese simbolismo. Le da un punto de apertura al mundo de nuestra cultura, qué demonios, a nuestra civilización hispana, que ya es de por sí universal. Un punto que seguro que se aprecia en el contexto del concurso, denota poderío de lo hispano, pero a la vez reconocimiento de otras civilizaciones, concretamente de la dominante en el mundo de hoy. A los anglos, holandeses, etc, esto no les va a molestar, al contrario, nos pone en un igual a igual muy digno. Pienso que va a ser la vez que mejor vamos a quedar posicionados en mucho tiempo en Eurovisión con este tema. Con cualquiera de los otros dos nos hubieramos comido un mojón.

En cuanto al modo de selección, había unas reglas y se han cumplido a rajatabla. Es como lo de la fiscalía de Perico Fraudez, el ¿de quién depende, eh? Son las reglas, si no te gusta ya es tarde, que las cambien para el año que viene.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

A ver,aunque llevasemos al gran Camilo o a Nino Bravo en su mejor época, acompañados por la Filarmonica de Viena en este mamoneo de "concurso" no pasaríamos de la vigésimo tercera posición. 
Da igual quien vaya,joder,los puntos y votos ya están dados.

Tendríamos que hacer como hizo Italia en su día. Tirarnos una década o más sin aparecer(ni financiar) esa basura.

Al menos si esos hideputas no nos respetan,deberíamos respetarnos a nosotros mismos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ene 2022)

Yo sudo mogollon de Eurovision.

Pero el culo de la cubana es cosa seria, hermano!!!!


----------



## rascachapas (31 Ene 2022)

Eurovisión solo le importa a charos y homosexuales


----------



## JoseGZ (31 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que ya me he perdido, lo reconozco. ¿En qué momento decidieron las feminazis que a los hombres las tetas no nos gustan, nos escandalizan y las odiamos?



Cuando comsiguieron que no se puedan mostrar en ninguna red social porque era cosificar a la mujer.


----------



## El Exterminador (31 Ene 2022)

No he visto ni el festival ese, ni sus cantantes, solo entra la mierda


----------



## curvilineo (31 Ene 2022)

Me imagino a los funcis carcas de RTVE diciendo el _regeton de Chanel suena modelno._


----------



## JoseGZ (31 Ene 2022)

Parece que al publico objetivo de Eurovision le gusta 









Chanel y sus bailarines nos cautivan en la primera semifinal del Benidorm Fest - Shangay


Chanel fue la gran ganadora de la primera semifinal del Benidorm Fest. Fue la más valorada y consiguió sorprender frente a sus competidoras.




shangay.com





y viendo el perfil del equipo que se han montado, lo tienen claro (el vestuario elaborado por ganadora de concurso de drag-queen, el coreógrafo de Jennifer Lopez..)


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (31 Ene 2022)

resumen corto para quienes ya no vemos la tv?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ene 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> resumen corto para quienes ya no vemos la tv?



Acabo de ver las 3 supuestas canciones en discordia.
Las 3 son una mierda pero los progres se han ofendido por no se sabe muy bien que.
Fin


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Cuando comsiguieron que no se puedan mostrar en ninguna red social porque era cosificar a la mujer.



Lo de las neomonjas feministas es de psiquiátrico:

- “Mi cuerpo, mi decisión” *pero* “hay que acabar con todo tipo de prostitución“.

- “A los hombres les asustan nuestras tetas!!” *pero* “Maldita Pedroche! Hay que acabar con la cosificación de la mujer!

- “Muerte al macho!!” *pero* “La fragilidad de la masculinidad está clara porque ninguno se atreve a salir conmigo!”

- “TODOS los hombres son unos violadores en potencia!” *pero* “Tengo derecho a salir, emborracharme y liarme con el que me de la gana”

- “Las mujeres tienen todo el derecho a decidir qué quieren ser!!” *pero* “Las amas de casa son estúpidas adoctrinadas y alienadas!”

- “El lesbianismo es la mejor arma para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado” *pero* “los hombres no tiene huevos a salir con una feminista”.

- “Los hombres DEBEN deconstruirse” *pero* “los tíos de ahora son todos unos pusilánimes! Dónde están los hombres de verdad??!!”.

- “Yo nunca he necesitado a un hombre para nada” *pero* “cerdos! Todos se van con las jóvenes y no con las mujeres maduras y seguras”


----------



## Pinchazo (31 Ene 2022)

Las tres canciones son mierda.

Tampoco importa. En Eurovisión ganan mierdas donde el voto es 40% geopolítico (se vota a países afines políticamente), 40% corrección política (se vota a mamarrachadas progres) y 20% mal gusto.

O sea que me la pela todo. Eurovisión me la suda. Me he enterado de la polémica a posteriori.

Pero que se cabreen da un regustillo simpático.


----------



## Ignatius (31 Ene 2022)

Amos a ver, *Eurovisión es lo que es. Mamarrachada y espectáculo gay. *Es así y hay que partir de esa base.

Acabo de ver las tres canciones, no tenía ni puta idea de toda esta mierda. Primera impresión: ninguna de las tres es buena, dicho queda, pero

Con la que vamos a mandar (véase primera línea) nos vamos a comer una mierda como la catedral de burgos. Y con la de las gallegas también aunque quizás algo mejor.

Con la única que hubiésemos quedado de la mitad para arriba era con la de las tetas, por la mamarrachada, por el ritmo, porque "dice tetas", porque por lo visto están todos los maricones poniéndose la canción en instagram o lo que sea. No digo que me guste, digo que es la que tenía más oportunidades desde un punto de vista estríctamente homosexual y eurovisivo. 

Dicho todo lo anterior, a mí como si meten fuego al festival.


----------



## jus (31 Ene 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Las tres canciones son mierda.
> 
> Tampoco importa. En Eurovisión ganan mierdas donde el voto es 40% geopolítico (se vota a países afines políticamente), 40% corrección política (se vota a mamarrachadas progres) y 20% mal gusto.
> 
> ...



Tal como lo has contado más si le sumas la incompetencia de RTVE de haber tenido en 12 ocasiones en las últimas 18 ediciones de quedar entre el puesto 20 y el último lo que había que hacer es salirnos PARA SIEMPRE DE EUROVISIÓN

Simplemente quitar de los presupuestos de RTVE la partida para todo lo relacionado con lo de eurovisión y que eso se quede en el bolsillo de los españoles aunque solo suponga 50cts al bolsillo de los españoles

Me niego por subvencionar INCOMPETENCIA manifiesta continua, es superior a mis fuerzas


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Eurovisión solo le importa a charos y homosexuales



Pues en Suecia y en Escandinavia en general el 50% de la población debe ser de ese perfil.



Ignatius dijo:


> Amos a ver, *Eurovisión es lo que es. Mamarrachada y espectáculo gay. *Es así y hay que partir de esa base.
> 
> Acabo de ver las tres canciones, no tenía ni puta idea de toda esta mierda. Primera impresión: ninguna de las tres es buena, dicho queda, pero
> 
> ...



Otro que no lo ve y habla de oidas. No me jodas que te tengo que poner unos cuantos videos recientes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## RRMartinez (31 Ene 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Resumiendo la tragedia:
> los supremacistas de Gestmusic no han colocado este año a su artista candidat y el Mainat pierde"les pessetes de la televisió espanyola".




No te has enterado de gana. *La canción que ha ganado es la que está producida por Gestmusic.*

El cabreo de la gente es porque el público votó masivamente a las gallegas (que no a la teta) y Chanel ha salido elegida con los votos del jurado (que contaban el doble), entre las que están 2 tías que han trabajado en Tu Cara Me Suena (Gestmusic).

Lo que hay detrás de esto es la punta del iceberg de la corrupción de RTVE.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Es INCREIBLE que se mande a Eurovision esta cancion..

Molestaros un minuto en leer su letra... este es el arte de España

*Let's go! Llegó la mami*


La reina, la dura, una bugatti
El mundo está loco con este party
Si tengo un problema, no es monetary
Yo vuelvo loquito a todos los daddies
Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary
Apenas hago doom, doom
Con mi boom, boom
Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom
Por Miami
Y no se confundan
Señora y señore
Yo siempre toy ready
Pa romper cadera, romper corazones
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo

Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video, watch it SloMo
Te gusta todo lo que tengo
Te endulzo la cara en jugo de mango

Se te dispara cuando la prendo
Hasta el final, yo no me detengo
Take a sip of my cola-la
Un poco salvaje na-na-na
Make it go like pa-pa-pa
Like pa-pa-pa-pa
Y no se confundan
Señora y señore
Yo siempre toy ready
Pa romper cadera, romper corazone
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo

Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video

Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow

Drives you loco
Y no se confundan
Señor y señore
Yo siempre toy ready

Pa romper cadera, romper corazones
Solo existe una
No hay imitaciones
Y si aún no me crees, pues me toca mostrárselo

Take a video
Watch it SloMo, mo, mo, mo, mo
Booty hypnotic
Make you want more, more, more, more, more
Voy a bajarlo hasta el suelo, lo, lo, lo, lo
If you wish, you could do this dembow
Drives you loco
Take a video
Watch it SloMo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es INCREIBLE que se mande a Eurovision esta cancion..
> 
> Molestaros un minuto en leer su letra... este es el arte de España
> 
> ...


----------



## rascachapas (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es INCREIBLE que se mande a Eurovision esta cancion..
> 
> Molestaros un minuto en leer su letra... este es el arte de España
> 
> ...



Perreo reaggetonero mamasitero, que se cambien el nombre del país de España a Puerto Rico en el certamen.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Perreo reaggetonero mamasitero, que se cambien el nombre del país de España a Puerto Rico en el certamen.


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


>




*¿Esta era la famosa canción revindicativa?* Pues dentro de la chorrada que es, mola bastante. Al menos suena más "patria" que la canción de la Jennifer López de saldo que ha ganado claramente por tongo (sale en un momento haciendo gesto masón, ejem).

También creo que se presentaron unas gallegas con una canción regional muy bonita. Yo hubiese apostado por ellas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## silenus (31 Ene 2022)

Para esto están los sindicatos marisqueros:









La polémica del Benidorm Fest se cuela en la política y llega al Congreso


Galicia en Común, BNG y Comisiones Obreras exigen explicaciones a RTVE por las posibles irregularidades la selección de Chanel como representante española en Eurovisión. El consejo de administración del ente evaluará si la letra de la canción ganadora cumple los principios de igualdad




elpais.com


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Amos a ver, *Eurovisión es lo que es. Mamarrachada y espectáculo gay. *Es así y hay que partir de esa base.
> 
> Acabo de ver las tres canciones, no tenía ni puta idea de toda esta mierda. Primera impresión: ninguna de las tres es buena, dicho queda, pero
> 
> ...




Yo me he puesto la canción de Rigoberta como 10 veces, porq es una canción q con ese ritmo sale una cada 20 años, y soy de los que se le pone dura cuando sale una pibarda del Este en Eurovisión. ¿A que a ti no te pasa? Quién es el más maricón?


----------



## capitan anchoa (31 Ene 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> No sé qué opinará @Edu.R (buen forero pese a ser un pobre madridista) que es quien más sabe de estos temas en este foro. Mi opinión es que la canción de la Rigoberta es una puta mierda que no se come ni medio punto en Eurovisión: ¿Cuantas veces dice ma ma ma? ¿Más que Massiel la la la? Esa canción estaba destinada al puto fracaso y encima propagandística de las feminazis en un festival plagado de maricones pero que son tíos al fin y al cabo. De las gallegas ni hablo, basura simplemente.
> 
> La canción que ha ganado probablemente se quede por encima de la cota de los 10 últimos, lo que para España es éxito absoluto.
> 
> Recuerda a la canción de Chipre de 2018. La de Chipre es mucho mejor, claro.



No es broma, en las casas de apuestas de Europa hay gente apostando a que Chanel estará en el top 10 y dicen que es una coreografía espectacular. Sería un puntazo que ganara. Mientras tanto, los sindicatos de la "RTVE" protestando mientras no dicen ni mu ante la manipulación informativa del PSOE.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> No es broma, en las casas de apuestas de Europa hay gente apostando a que Chanel estará en el top 10 y dicen que es una coreografía espectacular. Sería un puntazo que ganara. Mientras tanto, los sindicatos de la "RTVE" protestando mientras no dicen ni mu ante la manipulación informativa del PSOE.



Podrían manipular las apuestas y así al menos harían algo


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Amos a ver, *Eurovisión es lo que es. Mamarrachada y espectáculo gay. *Es así y hay que partir de esa base.
> 
> Acabo de ver las tres canciones, no tenía ni puta idea de toda esta mierda. Primera impresión: ninguna de las tres es buena, dicho queda, pero
> 
> ...



Pues yo opino justo lo contrario.

La de las tetas y las gallegas son carne de última posición, en cambio la reguetona cubana, solo por el ritmo latino, show y lentejuelas es TOP 5. Porque desengañemonos, a Europa en un festival de música ni la vamos a conquistar por lo "celta-nordico-folclórico" ni por el rollo gafapastil-feminazi.

De hecho en cada eurovisión hay siempre algún pais que adopta alguna estrofa o palabra en español o ritmos españoles-latinos.


----------



## frrank (31 Ene 2022)

Desde lo del Chiquilicuatre no han vuelto a dar ni una 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## looku (31 Ene 2022)

Me estoy echando una risas con los progres, viendo como echan bilis contra una inmigrante cubana.

Que por cierto, mucho mejor su espectáculo que el de la feminazi y las oranguterias...

A mi me parece buena elección, si vamos a presentarnos a algo, intentemos ganar. No se si la cubana se dará una mega hostia o no, pero estoy seguro de que con la ribapollas y las gallegas la hostia estaba asegurada, porque son temas demasiado locales/folclóricos


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



El primero es un temazo, me recuerda a este...


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es INCREIBLE que se mande a Eurovision esta cancion..
> 
> Molestaros un minuto en leer su letra... este es el arte de España
> 
> ...



Cierra el pico manginazo,

queremos ver a una cubana potente moviendo el culo,

no a tres charos follavacas pegando gritos y a una loca del coño feminazi dando la brasa con la teta,

la letra nos importa una mierda.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Cierra el pico manginazo,
> 
> queremos ver a una cubana potente moviendo el culo,
> 
> ...



Ya, claro, para que un gordo seboso y calvo como tu se haga una paja en su doritocueva. Eso si encuentra la pilila.

Con que poco os contentais. Puro tercermundismo.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya, claro, para que un gordo seboso y calvo como tu se haga una paja en su doritocueva. Eso si encuentra la pilila.
> 
> Con que poco os contentais. Puro tercermundismo.



Tu si que eres tercermundista hijodeputa,

siguiendo esa mierda de charos y gays,

ni sabía que existía esa basura, ayer me enteré de ese evento por burbuja,

tu que eres, un eurofan de esos maricones?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tu si que eres tercermundista hijodeputa,
> 
> siguiendo esa mierda de charos y gays,
> 
> ...


----------



## Autómata (31 Ene 2022)

Así que el futuro era esto...

Sin estar al corriente del asunto e importándome 3 pimientos.... Yo creo que deberían haber ganado las gallegas, el nwo lo tendríamos igual, al menos algo tradicional con toque moderno. La que ha ganado rollito jennifer lopez spanglish no me mola.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Así que el futuro era esto...
> 
> Sin estar al corriente del asunto e importándome 3 pimientos.... Yo creo que deberían haber ganado las gallegas, el nwo lo tendríamos igual, al menos algo tradicional con toque moderno. La que ha ganado rollito jennifer lopez spanglish no me mola.



La izquierda Progresista y feminazi ha inventado el acoso con perspectiva de género


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *¿Esta era la famosa canción revindicativa?* Pues dentro de la chorrada que es, mola bastante. Al menos suena más "patria" que la canción de la Jennifer López de saldo que ha ganado claramente por tongo (sale en un momento haciendo gesto masón, ejem).
> 
> También creo que se presentaron unas gallegas con una canción regional muy bonita. Yo hubiese apostado por ellas.



El voto popular lo ganaron las gallegas, no la canción reivindicativa ni la que eligió el jurado.
Que por cierto, los 2 miembros del jurado votaron a las gallegas también. Las tres miembras españolas fueron las que votaron a la cubana.
Curiosamente, hay muchas conexiones entre ellas 3, Gestmusic, BMG Rigths Management que tiene los derechos de la canción y la artista cubana.
Intereses económicos espurios?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (31 Ene 2022)

Hasta los del BNG están facendo casus belli de esto, carallo, demostrando que cuando o pobo vive bien, de algo hay que pelearse, pa no aburrirnos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> El voto popular lo ganaron las gallegas, no la canción reivindicativa ni la que eligió el jurado.
> Que por cierto, los 2 miembros del jurado votaron a las gallegas también. Las tres miembras españolas fueron las que votaron a la cubana.
> Curiosamente, hay muchas conexiones entre ellas 3, Gestmusic, BMG Rigths Management que tiene los derechos de la canción y la artista cubana.
> Intereses económicos espurios?



Hombre, espurios espurios, a lo mejor no. Depederá del número de ceros.


----------



## jus (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues yo opino justo lo contrario.
> 
> La de las tetas y las gallegas son carne de última posición, en cambio la reguetona cubana, solo por el ritmo latino, show y lentejuelas es TOP 5. Porque desengañemonos, a Europa en un festival de música ni la vamos a conquistar por lo "celta-nordico-folclórico" ni por el rollo gafapastil-feminazi.
> 
> De hecho en cada eurovisión hay siempre algún pais que adopta alguna estrofa o palabra en español o ritmos españoles-latinos.



Yo también opino lo mismo. 

*Si llevas folclore no debes llevar cosas que no parecen que conecten con lo interiorizado por el país y que encima la puesta musical no sea ni interesante.

Por mucho curro visual y vestimenta... no deja de ser una canción con 3 tías con mala hostia berreando y poco más*. Y eso es carne cañón de último puesto sí o sí, pero como hemos estado siempre mandando mierda ya no importa mandar algo mejor currado pero que nos lleve al mismo pozo.

*La de chanel se deja ver: coreografía, femenina, sensual, se mueve como una diosa y solo eso le pega mil patadas a las gallegas de aquí a lima*, la canción/melodía es... lo que es: pop latino urbano plan jenifer lopez.

*La gente de todas formas en gilipollas al cubo, son de los que prefiere ser el último yendo con lo 'suyo' antes que buscar fórmulas de cambio para tener un mejor resultado.*

Eso sí, ajenos a eso no podemos descartar la corrupción de RTVE que se ha ido dando en otras galas donde el tongo ha sido muy descarado y no hablo por lo de esta edición que no voy a entrar.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quien cojones es Rigoberta Bandini? Argentina o de por esos lares quizás?



Es nombre artístico, en realidad es una hipster catalufa con el apoyo de Mediaset y de Irene Montero.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es INCREIBLE que se mande a Eurovision esta cancion..
> 
> Molestaros un minuto en leer su letra... este es el arte de España
> 
> ...



Mucho mejor eso que la puesta en escena de las Oranguteiras, la has visto? Mujeres empoderadas que llevan los pantalones y alrededor de las cuales bailan hombres en faldas que ejecutan bailes femeninos. NOM en estado puro, y la otra progre catalufa mas aun.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues yo opino justo lo contrario.
> 
> La de las tetas y las gallegas son carne de última posición, en cambio la reguetona cubana, solo por el ritmo latino, show y lentejuelas es TOP 5. Porque desengañemonos, a Europa en un festival de música ni la vamos a conquistar por lo "celta-nordico-folclórico" ni por el rollo gafapastil-feminazi.
> 
> De hecho en cada eurovisión hay siempre algún pais que adopta alguna estrofa o palabra en español o ritmos españoles-latinos.




Creéis que existe una fórmula para ganar el festival y la realidad es que no existe. A lo sumo, si haces algo dance o pop que sea pegadizo puedes tener más posibilidades pero ni eso. Vamos a repasar los ganadores desde el 2010.


2010. *Alemania. Lenna-Satellite*
*Pop*. Cantante con voz de negra.
Idioma: Inglés



2011. *Azerbaiyán. Ell y Nikki- Running Scared*
*Balada pop*. Mucha onomatopeya. 
Idioma: Inglés



2012. *Suecia. Loreen- Euphoria*
*Dance. Electro.*
Idioma: Inglés



2013. *Dinamarca. Emmely the Forest- Only Teardrops*
*Folk. Etno-pop*
Idioma: Inglés




2014. *Austria. Conchita Wurst- Rise like a Phoenix.*
*
Pop sinfónico.
Idioma: Inglés*




2015. *Suecia*.  *Måns Zelmerlöw - Heroes*
Dance. 
Idioma: Inglés.



2016. *Ucrania. Jamala - 1944*

Pop soul.
Idioma: Inglés y tártaro. Curiosamente esta canción habla sobre la deportación cometida por los soviéticos sobre los tártaros de Crimea



2017. * Portugal. Salvador Sobral-Amor pelos dois*
Lo califica de jazz con tintes de bossa nova. 
Idioma: Portugués.


*
2018. Israel. Netta - Toy*
Electropop. Mizhari
Idioma: Inglés


*2019. Paises Bajos. Duncan Lauren - Arcade*

Pop. 
Idioma: Inglés


*2021. ** Italia. Maneskin - Zitti e buoni.*

Rock
Idioma: italiano


----------



## Yomismita (31 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *¿Esta era la famosa canción revindicativa?* Pues dentro de la chorrada que es, mola bastante. Al menos suena más "patria" que la canción de la Jennifer López de saldo que ha ganado claramente por tongo (sale en un momento haciendo gesto masón, ejem).
> 
> También creo que se presentaron unas gallegas con una canción regional muy bonita. Yo hubiese apostado por ellas.



Los de Rigoberta tenían una buena melodía pero no han hecho por ella ni lo mínimo a nivel musical, hacerle unos arreglos y una producción medio decente.

Como sí lo han hecho otros concursantes que tampoco tenían una discográfica potente por detrás (Xeinn, Varry Brava o Blanca Paloma).

Por no hablar de la puesta en escena y coreografía, la actuación de Chiquilicuatre fue más profesional.


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Creéis que existe una fórmula para ganar el festival y la realidad es que no existe. A lo sumo, si haces algo dance o pop que sea pegadizo puedes tener más posibilidades pero ni eso. Vamos a repasar los ganadores desde el 2010.
> 
> 
> 2010. *Alemania. Lenna-Satellite*
> ...



No se si te has dado cuenta que con esos videos me estas dando la razón
Todas las canciones se encuentra dentro de un espectro comedido pop-rock o balada.

Incluso la trans de conchita o la ballenata judia son canciones pop-rock/balada sin connotación folk alguna.
La conchita por mucha barba que tuviera barba, tiene un look de cantante diva muy clásico.


Tiene 1000 veces mas posibilidades de ganar la cubana a lo rollo JL-Miami que las gallegas o las gafapastas y que conste que la cubana me gusta 0 patatatero por música y letra.


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Estamos locos o que.
> 
> 
> Como va a votar un jurado antes al akelarre feminazi de la teta vs una cancion normal y muy buena coreografica.
> ...



Porque lo que ha ganado es exactamente lo mismo que mandan los otros países y todos los años.

Es increíble que la gente que lo ve no se dé cuenta. Excepto ABBA y alguna otra excepción de Eurovisión no ha salido ni una canción reseñable.Son todo "templates" que sirven para hacer canciones tipo OT.

La canción que ha ganado en indistinguible de cualquier otra canción de ese tipo; es como el cine de Hollywood que está profesionalizado pero solo hace cosas repetidas que son profesionales a nivel técnico pero que a nivel artístico son mierda.


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

Lo han hecho muy bien este año. Han cogido canciones que ya tenían un cierto tirón y las han puesto como cebo para que más gente viera el programa.

Si el resto de las canciones hubieran sido todas como la de la cubana (es decir, la típica canción tostón para Eurovisión) el programa solo lo hubieran seguido los típicos que a estas alturas siguen gustando de Eurovisión.

Pero se han equivocado garrafalmente al escoger a esa mujer porque las personas que se habían apuntado a seguir el concurso este año ya no querrán saber nada más (todo ese nuevo público se va a perder).


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No se si te has dado cuenta que con esos videos me estas dando la razón
> Todas las canciones se encuentra dentro de un espectro comedido pop-rock o balada.
> 
> Incluso la trans de conchita o la ballenata judia son canciones pop-rock/balada sin connotación folk alguna.
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, porque a Eurovisión no va música de calidad, ni siquiera es música realmente escuchable.

De hecho, no sé qué narices le pasa a la gente que ve Eurovisión que no saben ver que ese programa es peor que tener que oír los 40 principales.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No se si te has dado cuenta que con esos videos me estas dando la razón
> Todas las canciones se encuentra dentro de un espectro comedido pop-rock o balada.
> 
> Incluso la trans de conchita o la ballenata judia son canciones pop-rock/balada sin connotación folk alguna.
> ...



Emmelie The Forest tenía toques folk, como el pavo del violín que ganó hace un porrón de años. En casi todas hay toques étnicos como la ucraniana, que también tiene fondo político por los cuatro costados.
No obstante, insisto, aunque a ti te parezcan iguales, Portugal se parece a Holanda o Euphoria a la de Lenna como un huevo a una castaña. Además año pasado se rompió el molde de la fórmula con Maneskin y con la francesa y su chançon, al igual que el inglés como lengua dominante.

Si gana otra vez una pop-dance es pq es un pepino de canción. Arcade, por ejemplo, se metió en el top100 en US vendiendo +1M de copias. En Singapur, India, etc., ha conseguido top5


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Los sábados de Lomana: Cuestión de tetas


Me parece algo pasado de moda. Las mujeres siempre que han querido han mostrado sus pechos sin complejos, desde la duquesa de Alba en su posado para Goya a las actrices del destape en plena transición




www.larazon.es





...​Y siguiendo con la televisión acabo de descubrir en un nuevo festival para seleccionar a la persona que nos representará en Eurovisión. La que tiene mas papeletas para ello es una tal *Rigoberta Bandini*. Estaba distraída y cuando escuché «Rigoberta» creí que era Rigoberta Manchú, ¿la recuerdan? Activista indígena de Guatemala que se había reconvertido en cantante. Pues no, es otra con apellido italiano que ya no sabe que hacer para llamar la atención y parece que lo ha conseguido con una *reivindicación de la «teta»*. Sí, como lo oyen, como si de algo nuevo y desconocido se tratase. Qué quieren que les diga, *me parece algo totalmente viejuno y pasado de moda.* Las mujeres siempre que han querido han mostrado sus pechos sin complejos, desde la duquesa de Alba en su posado para Francisco de Goya a las actrices del destape en plena transición posfranquista.​...​​COMENTARIOS: 

*Gracioso que se quejen de supuesta represión contra la mujer en esta sociedad española del siglo XXI y sean tan comprensivas y tolerantes con fanáticos religiosos machistas venidos de fuera a imponer sus costumbres medievales....*​​​​


----------



## Gatoo_ (31 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Esta era la famosa canción revindicativa? Pues dentro de la chorrada que es, *mola bastante*.


----------



## Gatoo_ (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Ostras, la de República Checa se perfila como candidata a sonar en muchos coches a toda pastilla. Suena muy bien, le va a hacer pupita a Chanel


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Ene 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> No te has enterado de gana. *La canción que ha ganado es la que está producida por Gestmusic.*
> 
> El cabreo de la gente es porque el público votó masivamente a las gallegas (que no a la teta) y Chanel ha salido elegida con los votos del jurado (que contaban el doble), entre las que están 2 tías que han trabajado en Tu Cara Me Suena (Gestmusic).
> 
> Lo que hay detrás de esto es la punta del iceberg de la corrupción de RTVE.



Tienes razón.
Acabo de verlo.
Acojonante la fuerza que tiene la mafia de Gestmusic dentro de RTVE


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ostras, la de República Checa se perfila como candidata a sonar en muchos coches a toda pastilla. Suena muy bien, le va a hacer pupita a Chanel



Siento envidia por el resto de países. Llevan a gente q sabe cantar, nosotros sólo llevamos a gente mediocre.


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Emmelie The Forest tenía toques folk, como el pavo del violín que ganó hace un porrón de años. En casi todas hay toques étnicos como la ucraniana, que también tiene fondo político por los cuatro costados.
> No obstante, insisto, aunque a ti te parezcan iguales, Portugal se parece a Holanda o Euphoria a la de Lenna como un huevo a una castaña. Además año pasado se rompió el molde de la fórmula con Maneskin y con la francesa y su chançon, al igual que el inglés como lengua dominante.
> 
> Si gana otra vez una pop-dance es pq es un pepino de canción. Arcade, por ejemplo, se metió en el top100 en US vendiendo +1M de copias. En Singapur, India, etc., ha conseguido top5



El bieloruso era un chico agradable y majo, con una puestas de escena muy sencilla y con una letra clásica-románticona a mas no poder. (en inglés) con un componente balada bastante importante y de coro unas mozas noruegas de corte clásico. Compararla con las trogloditas gallegas es como comparar un aston martin del 67 con un dacia sandero tuneado.


También en el 2004 ganó una ucraniana con mucho toque folk pero lo hacía muy bien y en aquel entonces si que supuso un cierto toque fresco.

Las gallegas con el toque feminazi aquelarre asustarían hasta los votantes colindantes de Portugal, no aportan nada ya que ese tipo de extravagancias folk las han hecho un montón de paises del este con pobres resultados.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No se si te has dado cuenta que con esos videos me estas dando la razón
> Todas las canciones se encuentra dentro de un espectro comedido pop-rock o balada.
> 
> Incluso la trans de conchita o la ballenata judia son canciones pop-rock/balada sin connotación folk alguna.
> ...



A ver, es que ganar con una "rareza" es muy difícil, porque al final es un concurso POPULAR, y gana la que vota más gente en más paises. Pero vamos, rarezas que han quedado "bien", existen.

Islandia fue 10º en 2019 (6º del televoto) con esta canción que no sé si es rock satánico o electro del duro para una sesión de sadomasiquismo, pero vaya, que esta canción no la escuchas en una radio:


Hungría en 2017 mandó esta cosa folk rara con trozos rapeados, fueron 8º:


Podría poner más ejemplos, la cuestión es que en Eurovisión hay de todo. Se critica que es un concurso o un festival gay, y claro que hay petardadas y cosas facilonas, pero entre 40 propuestas, suele haber de todo (Por supuesto más pop comercial, porque aquí la gente quiere quedar bien y captar público). 

Hace años (Unos 10 o asi) el 95% eran canciones sota, caballo, rey, pero hoy en día NO. Pero el que no lo ve se queda con como era en 2008, y no es así.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es que ganar con una "rareza" es muy difícil, porque al final es un concurso POPULAR, y gana la que vota más gente en más paises. Pero vamos, rarezas que han quedado "bien", existen.
> 
> Islandia fue 10º en 2019 (6º del televoto) con esta canción que no sé si es rock satánico o electro del duro para una sesión de sadomasiquismo, pero vaya, que esta canción no la escuchas en una radio:
> 
> ...



Finlandia ganó con Lordi y su Hard Rock Hallelujah, aunque creo que en aquella ocasión hubo un poco de troleo por parte del público. Antes era un poquito más voto por intereses, pero Portugal, Italia o Alemania han demostrado que eso del voto entre vecinos es una pantomima para excusar a nuestros pésimos candidatos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Islandia fue 10º en 2019 (6º del televoto) con esta canción que no sé si es rock satánico o electro del duro para una sesión de sadomasiquismo, pero vaya, que esta canción no la escuchas en una radio:



Islandia quedó en (2ª) 4ª posición en 2021 con esta cosa friki que a mí me encanta. Era mi favorita de esa edición


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Islandia quedó en 2ª posición en 2021 con esta cosa friki que a mí me encanta. Era mi favorita de esa edición



4º. Segunda quedó Francia y Suiza tercera. Ambas últimas en francés. 





La de Suiza era favorita...cumplía todos los estándares


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (31 Ene 2022)

Al final el doctor papaya habrá dicho verdad


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> 4º. Segunda quedó Francia y Suiza tercera. Ambas últimas en francés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si las canciones que hacen top-10 casi todas tienen calidad o son de una u otra forma buenas, y las del top-5 ni te cuento. Simplemente yo quería mostrar canciones que se salen de todos los estándares comerciales y que aun asi quedan bien.

Es más, es que esto no es de ahora. En 1997 Islandia se atrevió a plantarse con ESTO en aquel Eurovisión de jurado y agarrado a lo clásico. Me parece una canción que te la plantan en 2022 e incluso tiene vigencia. De hecho se considera la "primera puesta en escena" que hubo en Eurovisión. Las 4 JAMONAS ISLANDESAS hicieron historia:



Quedó 20º con 18 puntos, pero fue un visionario, se adelantó 20 años a lo que vendría .

Estonia es un pais que suele ir mucho por libre, hace algunos años (2013) estuvo a punto de mandar esta FUMADA PUNK que para mi es incalificable:



Pues asi hay muchísimos ejemplos, el que quiere criticar Eurovisión se coje los 4 tópicos de siempre y a correr, pero si rascas un poquito, es un evento que tiene mucha chicha y toda la variedad que quieras.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Puesto 9 mundial en Spotify


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


>



En España somos los más borregos

Escuchamos lo que manden los amos


----------



## GordoFanegas (31 Ene 2022)

*El cañón K (E) Gustav Gerät* más conocido como "cañón Dora" o "cañón Gustav", fue un cañón ferroviario de largo alcance de un calibre de 800 mm. Se construyó durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en la ciudad alemana de Essen y ha pasado a la Historia por ser la pieza de artillería más grande que se ha construido hasta el día de hoy.

La cantidad de hombres que necesitaba el 'cañón Dora' superaba los 1.400. Se tardaba en montar 3 semanas y necesitaba un ferrocarril de 25 vagones para poder ser transportado. 

Bien, pues todas las toneladas y metraje de Gustav no son NADA comparados con los kilómetros de polla que me suda Eurovisión.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Puesto 9 mundial en Spotify
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 927347



Hay 7 de los 8 finalistas en el Top Viral de Spotify, más los temas de Marta Sango y Luna Ki. Y dos canciones más de Rigoberta y dos de Tanxugueiras. Hoy 13 canciones de las 50 salen o tienen relación con el Benidorm Fest. En el Top50 España están Ay Mamá, SloMo y Terra. Y Calle de la llorería a punto de entrar.

El Top3 de tendencias generales en YouTube ahora son Ay Mamá, SloMo y Terra, con más de dos milliones de visitas. En tendencias de música también lideran las 3, y en posiciones algo más bajas Raffaella, Secreto de agua, Postureo y la colaboración entre Rayden y Tanxugueiras. 

En iTunes el top3 en España vuelve a ser el top3 del BeniFest. En el Top50 además están Calle de la llorería, Raffaella, Eco, Quien lo diría, Secreto de agua y Sigues en mi mente. Además en el mismo top50 están la colaboración entre Rayden y Tanxugueiras, dos canciones de Tanxugueiras y 7 canciones de Rigoberta Bandini.

Todo ello con como mucho 6 minutos de actuaciones en un programa de televisión. Cualquiera que rechace participar en esto en el futuro es que es imbécil, honestamente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Que la musa de Burbuja sea una señorita de compañía que canta sobre sus hazañas sexuales mientras nos enseña algunas de sus posturas favoritas en ropa interior, es algo que dice mucho de lo bajo que ha caído el floro.





RRMartinez dijo:


> No te has enterado de gana. *La canción que ha ganado es la que está producida por Gestmusic.*
> 
> El cabreo de la gente es porque el público votó masivamente a las gallegas (que no a la teta) y Chanel ha salido elegida con los votos del jurado (que contaban el doble), entre las que están 2 tías que han trabajado en Tu Cara Me Suena (Gestmusic).
> 
> Lo que hay detrás de esto es la punta del iceberg de la corrupción de RTVE.





RRMartinez dijo:


> El voto popular lo ganaron las gallegas, no la canción reivindicativa ni la que eligió el jurado.
> Que por cierto, los 2 miembros del jurado votaron a las gallegas también. Las tres miembras españolas fueron las que votaron a la cubana.
> Curiosamente, hay muchas conexiones entre ellas 3, Gestmusic, BMG Rigths Management que tiene los derechos de la canción y la artista cubana.
> Intereses económicos espurios?



Lo que tendrían que decirnos es que criterios siguieron para elegir las 14 finalistas entre las más de 900 candidatas. Y como es posible que curiosamente las 2 favoritas que al parecer han sido "tongadas", eran POR UN "CASUAL", las más valoradas de dos ministras del ramo y adecuadamente cercanas o claros exponentes de una determinada sensibilidad política.

Y cuando aclaren eso, que nos hablen de tongo.

Hay que ser sinvergüenza y caradura.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es que ganar con una "rareza" es muy difícil, porque al final es un concurso POPULAR, y gana la que vota más gente en más paises. Pero vamos, rarezas que han quedado "bien", existen.
> 
> Islandia fue 10º en 2019 (6º del televoto) con esta canción que no sé si es rock satánico o electro del duro para una sesión de sadomasiquismo, pero vaya, que esta canción no la escuchas en una radio:
> 
> ...



Pues a mi después de ver eso lo que me queda claro es que de hecho SI es un festival gay. Y me soprende mucho que una canción como la satánica de islandia sea jamás elegida para representar a un pais, los normies jamás la eligirian, si no hay una mano detrás. Para mi es mas que evidente que hay unas afinidades bastante turbias, pero habrá quien no lo quiera ver.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ene 2022)

FDV en este caso está bastante acertado sobre este circo.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ene 2022)

Trespiesalgatista dijo:


> Copia de pantalla de la portada de hoy domingo 30/01/2022:
> Ver archivo adjunto 925027
> 
> Primero: Estupor. El jurado lo ha hecho mal, el público se queja y arden las redes sociales.
> ...



La canción de Chanel me ha hecho mover la pierna inconscientemente, me gusta y cuando he visto el video ya me ha convencido. Melafo.
Tambien he visto unas cantando folclore gallego o algo así... están locos???????????? y una de la mamá de no sé quién, canción muy infantil que no he podido llegar a la mitad. (la gallega a los 10 segundos la paré).
Que les reviente en la cara de los progres la fuerza hispana. A mover el puto kulo! A la mierda! hatajo de inútiles progres...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues a mi después de ver eso lo que me queda claro es que de hecho SI es un festival gay. Y me soprende mucho que una canción como la satánica de islandia sea jamás elegida para representar a un pais, los normies jamás la eligirian, si no hay una mano detrás. Para mi es mas que evidente que hay unas afinidades bastante turbias, pero habrá quien no lo quiera ver.



Pero ¿cuál es el concepto de gay? ¿Te pongo Polonia 2014 y sus queseras simulando hacer pajas mirando a cámara?

Islandia es un ejemplo de canción no normativa reciente, pero es que no es la única. Otra cosa es que les vaya mejor o peor en los resultados, a esa le fue bastante bien.

En Eurovisión hay muchisima variedad, me puedo dejar la mañana buscando el ejemplo que tu quieres, pero necesito que se defina que coño es "música gay".


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Feb 2022)

Si alguna forera quiere que le chupe un pecho como a delacruá, que me mande un MP.


----------



## WasP (1 Feb 2022)

Me parece increíble que estéis al tanto de las mierdas de Eurovisión cual maruja del cuarto derecha. Yo todavía no me he enterado de la polémica ni de los protagonistas, y eso que las noticias me persiguen por todo internet intentando contarme el chisme...


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero ¿cuál es el concepto de gay? ¿Te pongo Polonia 2014 y sus queseras simulando hacer pajas mirando a cámara?
> 
> Islandia es un ejemplo de canción no normativa reciente, pero es que no es la única. Otra cosa es que les vaya mejor o peor en los resultados, a esa le fue bastante bien.
> 
> En Eurovisión hay muchisima variedad, me puedo dejar la mañana buscando el ejemplo que tu quieres, pero necesito que se defina que coño es "música gay".



Con tantos paises normal que haya variedad, no esperaria que todos cantasen lo mismo.

Musica gay (LGTBI mas bien):



Ganadora. Ahora dígame que no es un festival LGTBI.


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Feb 2022)

Trespiesalgatista dijo:


> Copia de pantalla de la portada de hoy domingo 30/01/2022:
> Ver archivo adjunto 925027
> 
> Primero: Estupor. El jurado lo ha hecho mal, el público se queja y arden las redes sociales.
> ...



Lo país ha de ser considerado como un tebeo, un panfleto de humor con tonterías propias de adolescentes ignorantes y giliprogres. Visto así, podría tener incluso su gracia.

Cualquier parecido con la realidad en ese papel del váter lleno de palabrería absurda, es pura coincidencia.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Por supuesto que es parte de España, solo a un tonto renegao se le ocurre dudarlo



burbuje dijo:


> Menudas piruetas para defender que una cubana haciendo de perra en celo y rebuznando en inglés (y cito) parte constitutiva nuestra como pueblo.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Feb 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Lo país ha de ser considerado como un tebeo, un panfleto de humor con tonterías propias de adolescentes ignorantes y giliprogres. Visto así, podría tener incluso su gracia.
> 
> Cualquier parecido con la realidad en ese papel del váter lleno de palabrería absurda, es pura coincidencia.



Lo País hoy....

Chanel: NO, machismo.

Rosalía: SI, empoderada.

"Seguramente estamos asistiendo a la campaña de mercadotecnia más estudiada e intensa que ha protagonizado una cantante."
(Sale en la portada del disco en pelota)















Rosalía desvela el desnudo de la portada de su nuevo disco, ‘Motomami’


La artista catalana publica la imagen de su tercer álbum y anuncia que el viernes publicará una canción




elpais.com












*HIPOCRESÍA PURA Y DURA*


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

Atontaos, el español es cada vez mas aprendido en Europa. Uno dee los incordios que tratábamos de aprender el idioma de alguno de estos países era precisamente la legión de vampiros lingüísticos, mayoritariamente féminas, que se te acercan para recibir clases gratuitas de Español. 
Ni idea tienes chaval, más bien muchos complejos. 



geral dijo:


> Si. Eso no quita para que, en Europa, el castellano tenga tal asociación con pobres y lengua cutre que hasta los del propio pais evitan usar esa lengua en sus canciones. Pero vamos, para mí, que no es mi lengua de uso habitual, me parece hasta bien porque calla muchas vocas de españolos supremacistas.


----------



## geral (2 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Atontaos, el español es cada vez mas aprendido en Europa. Uno dee los incordios que tratábamos de aprender el idioma de alguno de estos países era precisamente la legión de vampiros lingüísticos, mayoritariamente féminas, que se te acercan para recibir clases gratuitas de Español.
> Ni idea tienes chaval, más bien muchos complejos.



El castellano es de canis, y para hacer una canción debes mezclarlo con el inglés. Como mostrará Channel al mundo.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

no, es una de las 4 grandes lenguas del mundo, además una lengua de cultura

por el contrario, en el mundo musical el español ha roto el dominio absoluto del inglés en el panorama mundial

estáis jodidos, se os va de la mano cualquier posibilidad de denigrar el idioma del imperi


geral dijo:


> El castellano es de canis, y para hacer una canción debes mezclarlo con el inglés. Como mostrará Channel al mundo.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Feb 2022)

Y esta enseñando teta en señal de protesta.............  



Somos un chiste de país................


----------



## geral (2 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, es una de las 4 grandes lenguas del mundo, además una lengua de cultura
> 
> por el contrario, en el mundo musical el español ha roto el dominio absoluto del inglés en el panorama mundial
> 
> estáis jodidos, se os va de la mano cualquier posibilidad de denigrar el idioma del imperi



JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

jiji



geral dijo:


> JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## Nua (2 Feb 2022)

En mi opinión toda esta parafernalia de Eurovisión me deja claro lo influenciada que está la población de este país por el mal estilo que vende Telecinco con sus programas basura que dan lugar a un tipo de deformación ética basada en el acoso y derribo .
La gente que votó es la misma que lo hizo en otra ocasión para ridiculizar a España con aquel deplorable Chikilicuatre .
España debería abandonar su participación porque en cualquier caso nos ahorraría dinero


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y esta enseñando teta en señal de protesta.............
> 
> 
> 
> Somos un chiste de país................



Este año vamos a ver muchas tetas en el Día del Orgullo Hembrista


----------



## Trespiesalgatista (14 May 2022)

Pues llegó el día del chanelazo, dedico esta foto tan sugerente a tanchungueiros y rigobertos. Los que dicen que tenemos miedo a sus tetas, ironías de la vida, son los que tienen miedo a los culos de nuestras muchachas y las quieren censurar... 

Vamos Chanel, a ganar el concurso, que esta noche tiramos cohetes en los morros de la retroprogretada!!


----------



## Pollepolle (14 May 2022)

Trespiesalgatista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057733
> 
> 
> Pues llegó el día del chanelazo, dedico esta foto tan sugerente a tanchungueiros y rigobertos. Sí, sí, tenemos mucho miedo a vuestras tetas y culos...



Esa foto es kriptonita para maricas de vox (ejque ej muu marronida...)y feminazis.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 May 2022)

Trespiesalgatista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057733
> 
> 
> Pues llegó el día del chanelazo, dedico esta foto tan sugerente a tanchungueiros y rigobertos. Los que dicen que tenemos miedo a sus tetas, ironías de la vida, son los que tienen miedo a los culos de nuestras muchachas y las quieren censurar...
> ...



No entiendo por qué hacéis bandera de una pancha enseñaculo que canta papito estoy ready y mierdas similares. 
Que las otras opciones sean penosas no la hace buena, da bastante repeluzno una tía encefalograma plano.


----------



## rama_ka (14 May 2022)

Hay hilo oficial en guardería, abierto por @Edu.R que es muy majete pese a que tiene el defecto de ser madridista.





__





Música - Topic Oficial Eurovisión 2022 (Explicación Jurados anulados pag 167)


Como manda la tradición burbujil: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/post-oficial-eurovision-2016.771479/# https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/post-oficial-eurovision-2017.895054/# https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/topic-oficial-eurovision-2018.1019068/#...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fluffy (14 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Este año vamos a ver muchas tetas en el Día del Orgullo Hembrista


----------



## orbeo (14 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hacéis bandera de una pancha enseñaculo que canta papito estoy ready y mierdas similares.
> Que las otras opciones sean penosas no la hace buena, da bastante repeluzno una tía encefalograma plano.



Pues porque enseña el culo y dice papito estoy ready.


----------



## Sesino6 (14 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hacéis bandera de una pancha enseñaculo que canta papito estoy ready y mierdas similares.
> Que las otras opciones sean penosas no la hace buena, da bastante repeluzno una tía encefalograma plano.



Porque la preñaba dvro como marrano duroc con los güebos bien cargados.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (14 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hacéis bandera de una pancha enseñaculo que canta papito estoy ready y mierdas similares.
> Que las otras opciones sean penosas no la hace buena, da bastante repeluzno una tía encefalograma plano.



Si a estas alturas de la vida no lo entiendes, ya no lo vas a entender.


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cachopo (15 May 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Y la derrota va a ser mayor aún cuando quede puntuada mejor que en ediciones anteriores



Otra vez mas tengo razón. 


Chanel queda por encima de las ultimas 20 ediciones?
Espero que los progres que decian que era mala cancion para eurovision se pongan un bozal


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Otra vez mas tengo razón.
> 
> 
> Chanel queda por encima de las ultimas 20 ediciones?
> Espero que los progres que decian que era mala cancion para eurovision se pongan un bozal



Ha perdido. Ahora vas a celebrar el tercer puesto y hacer powerpoints con los puntitos que ha sacado por encima de entregas anteriores?
Que cosa más patetica.


----------



## Lukatovic (15 May 2022)

Parece que lo woke no triunfa en Europa no?


----------



## Cachopo (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ha perdido. Ahora vas a celebrar el tercer puesto y hacer powerpoints con los puntitos que ha sacado por encima de entregas anteriores?
> Que cosa más patetica.



Ha quedado por encima de la mayoeia de ediciones 

Quedando 3° en una edicihhn en que el primer puesro se regalo a ucrania, contra todo el progrei9l


----------



## El Fenomeno (15 May 2022)

Ha hecho pupita con su actuación porque aunque quedando 3º, no ha ido la alternativa ( la preferida por determinada corriente ideologica). Un bronce que sabe a oro.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (15 May 2022)

Feminazis con el culo en llamas en 3..2..1..


----------



## Lexuss (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ha perdido. Ahora vas a celebrar el tercer puesto y hacer powerpoints con los puntitos que ha sacado por encima de entregas anteriores?
> Que cosa más patetica.



Ahora dilo sin llorar 
Jajajjajaj


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

Lexuss dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar
> Jajajjajaj



LOs que llorais sois vosotros, tolais. No ha ganado. Dejad de dar por culo con la negra y seguid machacandoosla en vuestra cueva de mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

A las que apostaban por las de la pandereta 

*24. Francia 17 puntos:* Alvan & Ahez cantan 'Fulenn'

Eso es lo que nos hubiera rentado mandar a las gallegas


----------



## queco (15 May 2022)

La canción una puta mierda. Pero la jaca de 10. Y ademas creo que ha sido la única que ha enseñado cacho.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Chanel ha quedado segunda.
Ucrania gana por pena.
Primero UK, segundo España.
Putas taxungueiras.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 May 2022)

Es lo habitual para un panfleto de soyboys, incels, feminazis y progres.


----------



## Cachopo (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> LOs que llorais sois vosotros, tolais. No ha ganado. Dejad de dar por culo con la negra y seguid machacandoosla en vuestra cueva de mierda



Con la feminazi o las brujas no hubiesemos subido del 10, es lo que hay


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2022)

Todos sabéis que en realidad quedó segunda.
Y no vi el espectáculo pero era evidente que era una de las favoritas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 May 2022)

Es una tia con un culo precioso, eso da muchos puntos. Tiene ascendencia negroide, por cierto.


----------

